# Still no ammo?



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok I can understand a run on ammo for fear of a ban or something , but I haven't seen a box of .22 s here in Wv for about 4 month. Now I look to buy primers , nowhere to be found . And with the Boston bombing there is no powder either. I'm getting a little worried


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Be patient.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

By the end of summer or maybe into fall things will start to loosen up. That's about how long it took after the '08 election when folks thought Obummer was coming for everybody's guns.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I believe this will be permanent. The feds have set about buying ammo at a crazy level....call it "ammo control".....supply & demand......they have greatly reduced the supply and the demand has gone up
....we are screwed


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have to agree with MetalPrepper. I think that they are over running the supply with these orders until they can try to get some control over ammunition. Since the gun control they tried last week failed this will require some creative thinking and therefore some time for them to figure it out! Until we get a new administration and gun control is truly a thing of the past, we get the wicked witch out of DHS supply will be limited at best but most likely non existent! my $.02


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven`t found anything to reload either, around here the shelves are empty and online is very expensive, I go to wally some ammo is available every so often,ammo is been manufacture at record numbers, the government is buying plenty, but the distributors are holding back for better money, that's my opinion.
http://ammoseek.com/


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

As much as I want to say the gov is buying all the ammo, I have recently seen everything I have been looking for EXCEPT 22LR. And I know people are finding it. With the exception of the one night I got lucky at Walmart, none of it has been at a price I would pay. Luckily, I lost all my guns in a freak boating accident and don't have need for any of it.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Justaguy987 said:


> As much as I want to say the gov is buying all the ammo, I have recently seen everything I have been looking for EXCEPT 22LR. And I know people are finding it. With the exception of the one night I got lucky at Walmart, none of it has been at a price I would pay. Luckily, I lost all my guns in a freak boating accident and don't have need for any of it.


What would the gov be doing with 22lr anyway? I am not aware of any agency that uses it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This will not be permanent. This is hardly the first time panic buying has taken place with guns, mags & ammo and it won't be the last. This situation was the perfect storm of Obama giving our brass to the Chinese, his being re-elected, the gun grabbers seeing their best shot at going after a ban (sandy hook), the DHS ordering a gazillion rounds of ammo, the military ordering ammo and no one in the ammo industry seeing it coming. Do you know how many ammo makers said after the panic began that they ramped production up to 95-100%, which clearly means they were NOT running at that level before the panic. But now everyone is making ammo at 100%. Some makers have even expanded production beyond their former capacity. Non-US ammo manufacturers (especially from Australia) have begun the process of getting their goods imported. And at some point the market will go from famine to feast. Then from feast to a preppers paradise. No the prices will not drop down to _below_ pre-panic levels, someone has to pay for the expansion and to make sure no one loses their job when things level off. But things WILL return to normal. And when they do; my savings account will be replenished and the DHS will come to me when they need to buy ammo.

And by the way, it does not matter what the caliber is. All ammo is made from the same components. Brass, lead, steel, etc. If there is no brass for 9mm, there is no brass for .22LR. If the demand for 9mm and 5.56mm is greater than any other caliber (which it is) then everything else moves to the back of the production priority list.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> By the end of summer or maybe into fall things will start to loosen up. That's about how long it took after the '08 election when folks thought Obummer was coming for everybody's guns.


Uncle Joe, I really hope you and Sentry are right. I tend to think like MetalPrepper, but I haven't been at this game long enough to personally experience cycles and trends.

Last fall (a few weeks before Sandy Hook) I 'delegated' prepping ammo to DH and DS#2. I thought they could take ownership of the project and working with firearms and ammo and protecting the family and all that. Well, DS (who's 18) came home with close to a thousand rounds of 22 for the rifle. DH came home with a single box of 20 rounds for the 12 gauge shotgun. I am grateful that he did as I requested, but clearly we aren't on the same page... Needless to say, I look forward to having this ammo situation normalize, so that I can prep for my family. I can find the occasional small box of ammo for the 12 ga, but cannot find anything for the 22. Also, I need to add a pistol to our arsenal, and I'm thinking ammo availability should be part of the decision process when it comes to what kind of pistol to get.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Right now the lowest price handgun ammo (of minimal capability) available on gunbot is .38 SPL. Which is a good place to start in the world of handguns anyway. A good police surplus .357 revolver allows you to shoot both .38/.357.

38 $0.54 / round
9mm $0.72 / round
.40 $0.70 / round
357 $0.60 / round
.45 $0.69 / round


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> I believe this will be permanent. The feds have set about buying ammo at a crazy level....call it "ammo control".....supply & demand......they have greatly reduced the supply and the demand has gone up
> ....we are screwed


You really think the Feds have the intelligence to do that?


----------



## ksquared (Mar 17, 2013)

I believe this is a form of "gun control" - if you limit the amount of ammunition in the market "we" (the common law abiding gun owner) cannot stock up ammo for a shtf scenario thus making it easier for the guberment to subdue "us" after the fact. also, without ammo a gun is harmless - until we figure you can use it as a very expensive club


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

There is 22 available, and other ammo at much lower prices than Sentry mentioned.
The key is: Are you willing to wait? Or, in other words, do you already have a reasonable amount to tide you over for a month or two?
If so, there are a few websites that haven't raised their prices though their supply is quickly bought out. So you go on a waiting list and maybe have to wait 2 months instead of getting it next week.
For 22, you'll pay around $.04/round instead of the $.30-.50/round that is the going rate on the 'spot' (I have to have it tomorrow) market.

We say we are preppers here, but how many of you got caught short? I didn't, and I have a bit over 10K rounds of 22 that I accumulated *slowly* from April to October of last year.
There is a lesson here if you're willing to put aside your ammo anxiety and learn from your mistake. And the lesson will carry over into all of your prepping.
*Accumulate slowly over time.* If you don't, you'll be at the mercy of, in this case, the ammo ghouls who are trying to keep the prices up so they make 10x their investment off of you.
Next time, it may be food, or gasoline, or even gold or silver.
Panic buying of scarce resources is not a smart way to buy.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I went into walmart the other morning at 6:30-6:45, and went back to the ammo counter, and there were already four guys in line.. They get ammo.. but people are just buying all they can get.

I also spoke to a guy at Bass Pro the other day and he said they are getting more ammo shipped in than they were this time last year, but as soon as they put it on the shelves, it's bought. I hate to admit it... but I'd do the same thing if I saw it on the shelves.. this is not the government creating a shortage. It's everyday folks like you and me. If we could get everyone to calm down for a few weeks, the shelves would be stocked again.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Went to Wal-Mart in Russiville Ky ..empty ammo shelves,2 Wal-Marts in Clarksville Tn ..empty shelves 1 in Beaver Dam Ky empty shelves


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

gabbyj310 said:


> Went to Wal-Mart in Russiville Ky ..empty ammo shelves,2 Wal-Marts in Clarksville Tn ..empty shelves 1 in Beaver Dam Ky empty shelves


At what time? I have heard they are getting in Ammo weekly but it is going out as soon as it comes in.


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

People have very short memories. 

The EXACT same thing happed 5 years ago after the first election. Seems everyone ignored the fact that we elected the most antigun president in history to a second term. And no one expected him to make a gun grab????

The government is not buying up 1.5 billion rounds of .22 ammo, or the entire production of 9mm or .308. Even the police departments can not get ammo and are training with airsoft guns. 

This is simply panic buying. 

In my area 30-06/.270/7mm is all available and on the shelves as is .32/.38spl/.357/.44mag. In fact, everything is available but what all the computer commandos said would never be in short supply and everyone should "consolidate" too!

So much for discarding all that mixed up mess of calibers, right? 

The reloading shortage is due to all the componant production being used up by the factories trying to keep up with demand for loaded ammo.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

Ammunition is being held by government. There is warehouses full of ammo, a release of some was to happen in June. Today the release was moved to September. The Federal government controls the ammunition.
In the Senate is a bill S-174, Ammunition background checks. These bills on guns are far from over.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

farmers said:


> Ammunition is being held by government. There is warehouses full of ammo, a release of some was to happen in June. Today the release was moved to September. The Federal government controls the ammunition.
> In the Senate is a bill S-174, Ammunition background checks. These bills on guns are far from over.


Ummmmmmm..... yes, the government owns quite a stash, but they are not the ones selling it to Wally world and Bass Pro.. Manufacturers make it, and ship it.. people are just buying it as fast as it's going on the shelves. Simple as that. As others have stated... you really think the government is buying all the .22lr?


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

I am starting to see some ammo stay on the shelves a bit longer now. I went to Dunhams for a couple boxes of 44 mag and there were 7.62x39, 9mm and even a few boxes of .223 on the shelf. I wasnt seeing that a couple of months ago.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Padre said:


> At what time? I have heard they are getting in Ammo weekly but it is going out as soon as it comes in.


Depends on where you are. Our local WM does get ammo in weekly, or should I say WEAKly, have a friend who runs the sporting goods dept. Their weekly ammo shipment for the last 3 months has been the same.

2 550 round boxes of .22
4 50 round boxes of 9mm
10 20 round boxes of .223
1 or 2 50 round boxes of stuff like .38, .40, .45

a dozen of so boxes each of .20 & .12 guage slugs, and usually 8-10 cases each of standard .20 &.12 guage shells


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dunno why everybody's trippin'. you ought to have a minimum of 1000 rounds on hand stashed for each weapon.
if you prep it should have been near the top of the list.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Dunno why everybody's trippin'. you ought to have a minimum of 1000 rounds on hand stashed for each weapon.
> if you prep it should have been near the top of the list.


Amen Brother Magus!

Always buy your snowblower late in the spring, your Christmas decorations on December 27th and your ammo before the left wing liberal socialist gun grabber wins the presidential election. You'll never pay top dollar and the store is happy to sell it to you.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Magus said:


> Dunno why everybody's trippin'. you ought to have a minimum of 1000 rounds on hand stashed for each weapon.
> if you prep it should have been near the top of the list.


while you are correct about having a stash.. not everyone instantly buys 1000+ rounds for every caliber they own. IF I owned a bunch of guns, I "probably" have several thousand rounds of .22lr, about 800 rounds or .223, a little over 880 rounds of 7.62x54r, tons of shotgun shells, and alas... only a couple hundred rounds of 9mm.... IF I had guns that is..

Now.. that being said.. even if you had thousands of rounds for your preps... I like to shoot.. a LOT.. so I don't.... er.. I mean I wouldn't want to dip into my stash to go shooting. I'd like to leave the stash untouched, and just buy what I want to shoot that day.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

d_saum said:


> ..
> 
> Now.. that being said.. even if you had thousands of rounds for your preps... I like to shoot.. a LOT.. so I don't.... er.. I mean I wouldn't want to dip into my stash to go shooting. I'd like to leave the stash untouched, and just buy what I want to shoot that day.


I like the "stash" method. My stash is my STASH. The only time it is touched is when I am adding to it or rotating. I have a supply for just shooting and wish I had more to just go shoot. From what I have seen, it is getting better so I'm not to worried. Just wish I had not lost everything in the boating accident.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

forget the ammo Im getting some scuba gear to go look at this lake. LOL Its us and that's all there is too it. But as others have said that should validate our principle, namely stock up now why we can get it. I did some math(based on some rather unproven factors mind you) and came up the fact that there is not more then 2 bottles of water in the stores for each person in my county. That's a lot more scary to me then only having a couple boxes of .22. But then I have more then a couple boxes for all those guns at the bottom of Lake Prepper.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Magus said:


> Dunno why everybody's trippin'. you ought to have a minimum of 1000 rounds on hand stashed for each weapon.
> if you prep it should have been near the top of the list.


I am tripping because while on the bright side my ammo pile is likely worth three to four times what I paid for it, I don't want to shoot until I know that I can rotate out old ammo and replace it with new. And DAMN IT....

 I like shooting


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

D-saum. I am very serious about this. Some friends ( investors) where going to start loading ammunition. On a medium scale manufacturing plant. We where lining up venders. Had location. When we contacted what we needed to legally need to start up, is when we found out what I posted this AM. Needless to say a lot of hard work, went into this endeavour. To be shot down.
We intended to go back to old prices. For top quality ammo. All of you on the forum where to be our test run, before we invested in much equipment.
Where the small amount of ammo you are finding, is coming from I do not know. 


We are now searching for the law that allows, ammunition, being withheld from us. To me our 2nd amendment covers ammunition also. Farmers


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

farmers said:


> We are now searching for the law that allows, ammunition, being withheld from us. To me our 2nd amendment covers ammunition also. Farmers


The priority for ammo is as follows:
1. Military
2. LE
3. Civilian market

It may have something to do with those companies who compete for government contracts to supply the military. But it still doesn't explain companies like CCI who don't manufacture military calibers.

As an aside, I understood that Freedom Group was for sale since certain leftist organizations are pressuring pension funds to not invest in any companies making guns or ammo. It might be worth a look for your investors.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My department just ordered 5,000 rounds of Federal Nyclad JHP's. Funny thing is that Nyclad was discontinued a while back and this looked like it was manufactured many years ago (late 1990's I would guess by the box) and was just sitting in a retailer's warehouse. 250,000+ rounds from what I was told from another source. We ordered it off a regular ammo website and it arrived without issue. The price was higher than we are used to paying but not _insane_. When I asked if it was for LEO only, they replied "Nope". So I made a personal order of 1,000 rounds as well. About a week later that arrived also without issue. They were completely sold out in a matter of days and most of it went to non-LEO's. The USP driver that dropped it off joked this his back was getting sore from all of these ammo deliveries. He added that he has been delivering so much ammo that they had a meeting about it (as in make sure it make it to the destination) . My point is that ammo is *readily available* online if you are willing to pay the price. I believe we are passed the production issues and are now in the "profit driven zone". As others have said, as soon as people refuse to pay the inflated prices suddenly more ammo will show up on the shelves and the prices will come back down.



> It may have something to do with those companies who compete for government contracts to supply the military. But it still doesn't explain companies like CCI who don't manufacture military calibers


As I said before, caliber means nothing as everything is made from the same materials / components. No brass for 9mm means no brass for .22LR.

And your list was almost perfect:

1. Military
2. Federal Gov't / LE
3. State & Local LE
4. Major Retailers / Ranges
5. Civilian market


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've nickle and dimed my ammo supply, crap made in the 50's shoots quite well.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Speaking of ammo... my shop just got a pallet of .22LR. Now granted it was $10 for 100rnds but the shelves were full of 22 (limit 2), even if only for a week or so, with little selection of brands. I was pleasantly surprised to say the least, now if only they had 9mm...

That's when I was reminded of why a local little guy shop is superior to Wally world or the like, the owner came by, greeted me by name, and told me that the limit didn't apply to me! What's more, he had some 9mm available for VIPs. I love my gun shop.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Padre said:


> Speaking of ammo... my shop just got a pallet of .22LR. Now granted it was $10 for 100rnds but the shelves were full of 22 (limit 2), even if only for a week or so, with little selection of brands. I was pleasantly surprised to say the least, now if only they had 9mm...
> 
> That's when I was reminded of why a local little guy shop is superior to Wally world or the like, the owner came by, greeted me by name, and told me that the limit didn't apply to me! What's more, he had some 9mm available for VIPs. I love my gun shop.


That's pretty much how I got mine too. Good for you


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Sentry...*

I'm pleased that you shared with us that the UPS guy was bitchin' about all the ammo deliveries- and that they had a meeting about it. I'll patiently know with comfort that it's in short supply because of HOME deliveries. It's the American way.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

pawpaw said:


> I'm pleased that you shared with us that the UPS guy was bitchin' about all the ammo deliveries- and that they had a meeting about it. I'll patiently know with comfort that it's in short supply because of HOME deliveries. It's the American way.


They must be buying off the net for way too much. I thought I had a bunch of 9mm coming at .21 a round. Was just told to quit holding my breath and expect a refund. The best I have found in stock is about .72 a round. Highway robbery if you ask me.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

We need 50,000-60,000 rounds of 22 LR for boy scout camp this summer and can't find any. Ours will be shot up in 10 weeks of camp, no hording here. Camp starts in 8 weeks. I've called Remington directly, all they do is pass me around and pass the buck.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There's plenty of .22 around..... if you're willing to pay $70-$80 a brick.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> We need 50,000-60,000 rounds of 22 LR for boy scout camp this summer and can't find any.


I would use the money to invest in some good pellet guns instead. You will be money ahead.

The cheapest I have found is $0.30 a round, or in your case $15,000-$18,000.

http://gunbot.net/ammo/22lr/


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

sailaway said:


> We need 50,000-60,000 rounds of 22 LR for boy scout camp this summer and can't find any.


Where are you? After my boating accident, I reached into the lake and saved a couple of boxes I would gladly donate to some local Boy Scouts.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a good guess on when we are going to start seeing affordable ammo back on the market? I'm coming home in July for a few weeks and the way its looking I won't be able to afford any ammo to shoot, let alone put away. Bright side is I saved hundred rounds last time I was home. But I'd hate to use that 9mm ammo when I may need it down the line.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Man last summer, I was at Bass Pro, and I picked up two boxes of .22lr. I don't own a .22, but I thought for 8 dollars a box they would be a good bartering item. I just didn't expect to be able to start thinking about bartering them so soon.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> Does anyone have a good guess on when we are going to start seeing affordable ammo back on the market? I'm coming home in July for a few weeks and the way its looking I won't be able to afford any ammo to shoot, let alone put away. Bright side is I saved hundred rounds last time I was home. But I'd hate to use that 9mm ammo when I may need it down the line.


Well...the latest "Politicians beating their chest" gun ownership restriction never made it out of the Senate.

Philadelphia, Texas fertilizer plant explosion and North Korea have given the "Politicians beating their chest" time to "save face" and redirect the sheeple attention.

I'm figuring late this summer there will be a bunch of garage sales when you can buy ammo/comments at 25 cents to the dollar...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think the federal government is deliberately buying up as much ammo as they can. Both to use against us and to keep us from getting it, depending on the calibre. I think it will continue for as long as the Fed can keep printing money to pay for it.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw odd sights this week. 9mm on the shelve in two varieties. I didn't buy any. Also saw some brass Tula in .223 (1 box of 50 rounds). Never seen that type before, but I was never a .223 guy, so I wouldn't know about it. A little over a month ago I saw Tula steel spam cans of 500 rounds at WM for 154 plus tax. One of their workers told me about it in Sept, but this was the first I'd seen it.

I regretted not buying some 9m for a coworker so I looked later and it was gonzo. The next day I saw Hydra-Shok 9 mm. I don't think he wants the $24 for 20 rounds stuff though.

I see people who've found .22 LR. I remember well the panic of 08-09. By this time in 09 you could find much more ammo than you can now. What you couldn't find then was .380. And .22 was sporadic. 30-06, .40 and .45 was too, but I saw it. Now it's common to find .380. I should've bought a couple of .380 pistols back then for cheap. Nobody wanted them due to ammo shortage. It was the last ammo to become available and they projected it out months of back order at the time.

The difference now is three-fold. Shooting shows have been popular on TV so more people have gotten into it. There is now a REAL gun control threat where in 08 it was projected threat. And I forgot the 3rd reason already.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Tell me about it! Last time I saw 7.62x54 was at a local surplus shop when I was buying some new gear. Unfortunately I hadn't yet received my photo-ID at the time :gaah:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

sailaway said:


> We need 50,000-60,000 rounds of 22 LR for boy scout camp this summer and can't find any. Ours will be shot up in 10 weeks of camp, no hording here. Camp starts in 8 weeks. I've called Remington directly, all they do is pass me around and pass the buck.


Seems I faintly recall something in a thread about the government sponsoring firearms training through certain gun clubs. Surplus Garands were available for purchase as was case lots (5K rounds) of 22. There was some kind of certification of the gun clubs.

I found it, but the news isn't good.
It's the Civilian Marksmanship Program. http://www.thecmp.org/Sales/ammo.htm#Aguila22

You can try Code 3 Tactical if you can afford to wait up to 8 weeks. Their prices are reasonable, and if you call them and explain why you need the ammo, they may be able to help you. Their 1400 round buckets are $65.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

deetheivy said:


> Man last summer, I was at Bass Pro, and I picked up two boxes of .22lr. I don't own a .22, but I thought for 8 dollars a box they would be a good bartering item. I just didn't expect to be able to start thinking about bartering them so soon.


How big are those boxes? I will barter with you... I just spent $10 for 100 rounds, that's horrible.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

CMP doesn't have any .22 either. They don't expect any until about fall and it's all from one brand.

I just did a search and found post on Armslist:



> If you are paying more than $27.50, your not looking hard enough. 4 area Wal-Marts and Sportsman Warehouse had bricks several different times this week. The Winchester, Remington's, and Tactical .22's were available as I picked up all of these. If u pay attention to the post at high prices on here, it's just the same post as they're not turning their inventory or they're beating everyone to Wal-Mart to stock back up for resale.


During the rifle panic I had some time off. I went to WM around 10:40 each day and waited for the Fedex truck. I would go to 3-4 stores in one day as quickly as I could to look for "that" rifle. That's what the ammo guys are doing. On my last day off I finally got just what I was looking for in a rif.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Padre said:


> How big are those boxes? I will barter with you... I just spent $10 for 100 rounds, that's horrible.


I believe they were 100 round bricks, but I will have to dig through my stuff to find them, I just moved so everything is still boxed up.


----------



## mamacita (Aug 17, 2011)

My DH has been having good luck at Wal-Mart. The sporting goods clerks stock the shelves around 9pm. The counter is closed from 11pm until 7am, and they are usually out again by 9am. He goes in after dropping the kids at school, and manages to find enough each week to keep him busy at the range. He says the prices are about the same as they were in the fall.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Marcus said:


> It may have something to do with those companies who compete for government contracts to supply the military. But it still doesn't explain companies like CCI who don't manufacture military calibers.


Actually, that isn't exactly true. CCI is the same as Spear, ATK and Blazer. They are based near me and while they do have a small facility designed mostly for civilian ammo, most of their work is in a facility that is mostly underground where they build military ammo.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh, what I've noticed in watching ammo sales and ghun show activity is that first, ammo ran out and everyone flocked to the shows to buy it up. That's precisely when I decided I wanted to start learning reloading (haven't gotten there yet), but at that time powder, primer and projos were thinning, but available. Then by the end of Jan primers and everything else was pretty rare. Reloading tables at shows picked up as I stood looking at items frantic people would jump in a cut you off as if you were going to buy the last item. But you could still walk up to the products. By the end of Feb the reloading sellers at show were HAMMERED with people standing two deep. Get in line if you wanted a chance to buy at inflated prices. 

Everyone who realized ammo wasn't coming back to retail stores for a while went to the reloader's tables. And now we're where we are now.


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

I to just started reloading even though I have thousands of rounds , I can't find any primers, or powder. Well now I'm saving all of my casings even the steel ones thanks to you tube


----------



## bobalo59 (Apr 28, 2013)

I really don't think it all the governments hording. People are in a panic mode and buying quantities they never would have a year ago. Lets face it, how many people would have thought of buying 5000 rds. Of .22 last year? Today that seems to be what folks are doing, I know I buy more quantity when I find it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bobalo59 said:


> Lets face it, how many people would have thought of buying 5000 rds. Of .22 last year?


I know of at least one.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We saw the writing on the wall before Odumbo was elected and stocked up then. Since then we've added bullet casting to help spread our stockpile farther and I've gotten to where I use firearms that fit the "antique" mode more because they use BP and lead bullets. Our spring piston pellet rifle gets more use too. Pellets are still cheap and easy to get and a good air rifle will kill small game as effectively as a 22 rimfire.

Then there's the bow and arrows and crossbows adorning the cabin walls. ...

"Prepping" involves some prognostication about the "what-if's" the future holds. "Reacting" to conditions is not nearly as effective.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

vellomike said:


> I to just started reloading even though I have thousands of rounds , I can't find any primers, or powder. Well now I'm saving all of my casings even the steel ones thanks to you tube


Don't have a lot of problem here finding primers or powder. But the common caliber bullets in 9mm, 5.56 and the like are few and far in between for reloading, Plenty of odd ball calibers here though.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone I work with was at his local WM where a WM employee was buying 4 boxes of .22 LR in 550 rounds. He asked WOW! you got some 22 in stock? The clerk told him they did but he was only allowed one box. He looked down at the WM employee and they started quickly making up a story that he was buying 1 box for soandso in toys and 2 boxes for soandso. There was only 1 box left after the employee bought his 4. It appears some are buying their own and leaving one box. 
I saw some .223 Winchester and Remington as well as 5.56 Federal recently. twenty round boxes.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> "Prepping" involves some prognostication about the "what-if's" the future holds. "Reacting" to conditions is not nearly as effective.


So for weeks (maybe months) now my Pastor keeps texting me and saying "Walmart has .45acp, just got 2 boxes". I would just text back "thanks for letting me know" and move on with my day. I have many thousand rounds of .45acp and that's not even a caliber I prep for. So after about the 10th time he purchased .45 and then texted me about it I finally started thinking and texted back "Do you even own a .45?" He replied "No, not yet, but when ammo is available you don't let that stop you". I drove over to his office and lent him a S&W M&P in 45acp. Told him to give it back whenever he was darn good and ready.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

This has to blow over in a few more months - unless the Left forces a gun ban through, then it may get crazier. I'm sure Biden's comment about gun control passing within the year didn't help, nor did reports that Obooga will do it by Executive Order. 

I'm looking at my supplies and realizing I could use more of a couple of varieties of primers. Any word on whether the reloading components crunch is easing off?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

HamiltonFelix said:


> This has to blow over in a few more months - unless the Left forces a gun ban through, then it may get crazier. I'm sure Biden's comment about gun control passing within the year didn't help, nor did reports that Obooga will do it by Executive Order.
> 
> I'm looking at my supplies and realizing I could use more of a couple of varieties of primers. Any word on whether the reloading components crunch is easing off?


Based on what I saw at the store Saturday, heck no.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

bobalo59 said:


> . Lets face it, how many people would have thought of buying 5000 rds. Of .22 last year? Today that seems to be what folks are doing, I know I buy more quantity when I find it.


Well that would be two of us then Uncle Joe


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

bobalo59 said:


> I really don't think it all the governments hording. People are in a panic mode and buying quantities they never would have a year ago. Lets face it, how many people would have thought of buying 5000 rds. Of .22 last year? Today that seems to be what folks are doing, I know I buy more quantity when I find it.


Why in the world would you stop at *only 5000?*  :scratch

Shoot, I have more than that on order right now and I'm not paying an arm and a leg for it either (~$.05/rnd.) I've posted a link to a decent source.

BTW Uncle Joe & biobacon, I guess I make three, four, and five. :2thumb:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well that accounts for about 25,000 of those 1,000,000,000 rounds. LOL Come on guys, fess up, I said last week that we bought it all. 

For the record I didn't stop at 5000 but Its not always the size that matters, its how you use it, LOL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Marcus said:


> BTW Uncle Joe & biobacon, I guess I make three, four, and five. :2thumb:


I remember what happened in '08. There was no ammo to be had until the fall of '09. Just thought it might be prudent last year to avoid the rush with the reelection coming up.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I remember what happened in '08. There was no ammo to be had until the fall of '09. Just thought it might be prudent last year to avoid the rush with the reelection coming up.


I wasn't shooting in 08 but I saw the writing on the wall.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Come on guys, fess up, I said last week that we bought it all.


Let's just say when it hits $1 a round I am going to sell and retire in luxury.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Let's just say when it hits $1 a round I am going to sell and retire in luxury.


The thing is...

if .22lr ammo is worth $1 per shell, I'd rather have my 6k shells than $6k fiat cash.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Let's just say when it hits $1 a round I am going to sell and retire in luxury.


I've thought about selling what I have... but then I wouldn't have it! And what if I needed it? And how much to replace it? etc etc etc... Cash is nice.. but stash be better.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

d_saum said:


> I've thought about selling what I have... but then I wouldn't have it! And what if I needed it? And how much to replace it? etc etc etc... Cash is nice.. but stash be better.


I thought about it for a moment too. I was offered $45 per brick. Some of it only cost me $10. But then I thought; on the outside chance that this lasts longer than I think it will, what will I do for .22? Decided holding onto it was a better idea.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All I can say is that last year the CMP was selling surplus 1995 production .22LR in 5,000 round lots for $65 each (for members). Needless to say deals like that don't come around every day and when they do you have to jump on them.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw older boxes of 50 for $10 at a flee market. I was happy when I sold 100 rounds for $10. I saw mags for my riffle go for $160 on ebay. Now they are down. I wish I would have sold a couple. Trick is going to be knowing when to sell.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> But then I thought; on the outside chance that this lasts longer than I think it will, what will I do for .22?


That's why folks are snagging it. 
Shooters worry about not getting any more.
Even if they don't shoot it, they hope to make a tidy profit later.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

sell or not we still get to shoot it so its a win win to have had it before the crazy started


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> All I can say is that last year the CMP was selling surplus 1995 production .22LR in 5,000 round lots for $65 each (for members). Needless to say deals like that don't come around every day and when they do you have to jump on them.


If you see a deal remotely like that again, could you help this girl out?


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

Shield Tactical opened up today in Texas. They moved out of California.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I stopped at a local WM and was told they will be getting in 12 boxes of 550 rounds of .22 LR, some .223 and some 5.56 in one shipment.

I stopped at another WM and they got in a few boxes of .22 LR, 2 cases each of 9mm and .40 cal value packs of 250 rounds each. That one had 223 and 5.56 on Monday I believe.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product1238.html
.17 cents a shot. Found it using a Ammo search site. I ordered as much as I could afford personally, good luck!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product1238.html
> .17 cents a shot. Found it using a Ammo search site. I ordered as much as I could afford personally, good luck!


*That's no deal.* You're paying 4x the normal price for bullets made in Mexico with a muzzle velocity of 375 fps.
http://www.aguilaammo.com/rimfire.html

From your link:
"No Gunpowder"
"WARNING: This cartridge is lethal at short and medium distances. All regular safety principles apply!"
"WARNING: These primer only loaded rounds must be fired only in handguns. When fired in long barreled firearms such as rifles, bullets may remain lodged inside the longer barrel. A subsequent firing of a regular .22 rimfire cartridge may result in injury or death to the user or other."

A better choice is Code 3 Tactical out of Wisconsin if you don't mind the wait. You're looking at $.05/round or thereabouts. Or you can play the gunbot.net who has the fastest fingers typing lottery.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Cabowabo said:


> .17 cents a shot. Found it using a Ammo search site. I ordered as much as I could afford personally, good luck!


My condolences 

It's basically "air rifle" ammo.
Live and learn. We still like you 

Gunbroker has 550 round value packs of .22LR ammo for about $40 plus $15 to ship. Not a great price at $.10 a rd (what I used to pay for 7.62x39mm!!!!)


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

LincTex said:


> My condolences
> 
> It's basically "air rifle" ammo.
> Live and learn. We still like you
> ...


Well it is what it is. Luckily all I can afford isn't that much. I'll pick up a little revolver and just shoot what ammo I picked up. Next time I'll pick up actual ammo. Live and learn.:laugh:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Since my main residence in inside city limits (but just barely) I had considered getting some of this to dispatch squirrels and feral cats without too much noise 

When I was pretty young, we also used something identical to this (but a different brand) to practice indoors in our basement shooting range. It seemed to run through a rifle just fine.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Since my main residence in inside city limits (but just barely) I had considered getting some of this to dispatch squirrels and feral cats without too much noise
> 
> When I was pretty young, we also used something identical to this (but a different brand) to practice indoors in our basement shooting range. It seemed to run through a rifle just fine.


Its fine I'm cancelling my order.  I'll probably end up getting some better .22LR ammo and going from there. I could say part of my rush to purchase was trying to pick something up prior to work but it was just pure stupidity. Luckily I can get out of this stupid tax.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Please understand that a lot of sellers are trying to flush out slower moving stock like blanks and tracers during this time. Caveat emptor.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

swjohnsey said:


> Be patient.


I happen to agree with you, let`s be patient, and don`t buy on impulse, just hold on to the ammo you now have.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I reported to a local WM at a little after 6 this morning. A woman had been there since 3:30 in her own folding chair. I was supposed to be the 6th in line, but got blocked by yellow tape inside the store and had to go around. And someone got there in front of me. So the 12 boxes of 500 rounds of .22 went to the first 5 people. The 4th and 5th (who got there at 5:30) were there together and they split the last 3 boxes up. The 6th guy got the only 2 boxes of .223. I got nothing I would've wanted. Oh, I did find the exact type of .223 at a local store for $15 for 20 rounds.

That's all for now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I very seldom walk past the ammo counter in the walmart closest to me, but did last night. Nothing but 7mm Rem mag and shotgun shells... been that way for months. I was at a walmart a few weeks ago in the NE part of Dallas/Garland and they had nothing at all.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My father in law called me Wednesday and said he stopped at a Northern Tool (some kind of farm supply store I think) and purchased 150 rounds of .38spl and 150 rounds of 9mm for $78 + tax. He said they had quite a bit in stock but it was selling quickly. Sales were limited to 3 boxes of 50 per caliber per customer. So I stopped in at a couple local fleet / farm type stores yesterday and they had ammo as well. Prices were higher but there was stuff on the shelves. Might be worth a look if you are shopping for ammo.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I hit pay dirt on that gunbot site shortly after I cancelled my bad order of .22LR. I got 250 rounds of 9mm ball for $97. I'm just waiting on an order of 1250 rounds of 9mm ball that I paid like $300 for to be delivered. But if they decide to raise the price on the ammo at this one website at least I'll be able to shoot a box or two when I'm home. The rest Is being put in gorilla cases with the rest of my ammo waiting for me. 

Sentry I'm always looking for ammo. I didn't purchase my first firearm until February this year. So I'm very very behind in purchasing guns and ammo. I'm doing what I can to get caught up, by making bulk ammo purchases but if it goes beyond .40 cents a shot for 9mm I just can't afford to shoot it. Wish I had started sooner on the guns and ammo...


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

cabo, i am relatively new to the prepper scene. so i also got a late start. i also do not have a large amount of funds to throw at it. however, i have 1000 rnds for my long gun and have about 500 for each of my pistols. i am also always looking for ammo, in fact i believe magus and sentry probably are too....just_ at the right price_. i haven't seen the right price in awhile. so i buy a little bit here and there. i will save bulk purchases for when it goes down. all i am saying is, if i had just bought 1500 rounds of 9mm, i would consider that good until prices drop. i would focus on the things that arent through the roof right now. like food, water storage, you know....everything else  just trying to be helpful... and i'm glad you were able to find ammo relatively cheap..for the times anyway.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cabo, depending on where you are in the states you might look into rolling your own. I know most people are having a hard time finding components to do that but it is trickling in as well. It's not super hard or even complicated especially if you start out with the straight case pistol stuff. I can reload a box of 50 of just about any pistol I own for under $9...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The best day to start is today (well, in this case maybe in 3 months). I can remember 100's of deals on guns and ammo that I passed on that I could kick myself over. Now I just watch for the best deals, don't buy into the panic and make sure I have cash on hand when a bargain comes my way.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

the best gun buys i ever had was when my army buddies needed beer money.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in a weird position. I'm overseas for at least another 10 months in Korea. So I can't focus on water, or food, or shelter just yet. Because 1) its being provided for me for now. 2) space concerns. My quarters are roughly the size of a very small bedroom, with an equally small closet. I just don't have space to be storing lots of food or water. Doing my own reloading is something I'd like to learn, again wrong spot to do much. Mostly I'm just spending a lot of time reading, and saving. And I'm trying to pick up ammo when I can find something that I feel is reasonable. Personally I'm hoping to have a small farmstead (my gf's an ag major) started in 2-3 years. That's what we are hoping to do when or before I leave my current job.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

kam-sa-ham-ni-da for the explanation. and i understand. i just got out in 2010, thats why i am a little bit behind the curve on my preps. keep on keeping on. at least you discovered this great site while you still had time to plan out purchases!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

OHprepper said:


> kam-sa-ham-ni-da for the explanation. and i understand. i just got out in 2010, thats why i am a little bit behind the curve on my preps. keep on keeping on. at least you discovered this great site while you still had time to plan out purchases!


this great site is helping me plan it out. I don't post anything in the part of the forum that deals with animals or planting. But I read everything I can, their is a lot more that I want to learn and this site is helping show some of the difficulties so I can learn from others.

Thanks for your service. Where were you at in Korea?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Cabowabo said:


> Mostly I'm just spending a lot of time reading, and saving. Personally I'm hoping to have a small farmstead (my gf's an ag major) started in 2-3 years.


Do you have family stateside that have some storage space to put some things up for you?


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol wow what a small world, cabo and oh. I retired in dec 10, did two tours in korea both at eagle as an apache driver. I'm overseas as well just in the other direction living in the desert now. But i order things when I can and find good deals and have them sent to the house. The heavy boxes my son puts in the shed till I get home and sort em out and store it properly. Been slowly setting things up for the wife to buy things in bulk and keep adding to the preps.

If you can start picking up some reloading supplies, equipment and components I would. Its alot easier to learn when you have the components and equipment than without. Good luck my friend.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Use amazon to get dies and some equipment. They cant do anything for you with powder and primers but I got a bullet hammer and universal decaping die there for cheaper then at the store. Also can I recommend a book, its by one of our site members, Its called The Beginner's Guide to Reloading Ammunition, http://www.amazon.com/Beginners-Gui...=1367607793&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=relaoding#_


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Lol wow what a small world, cabo and oh. I retired in dec 10, did two tours in korea both at eagle as an apache driver. I'm overseas as well just in the other direction living in the desert now. But i order things when I can and find good deals and have them sent to the house. The heavy boxes my son puts in the shed till I get home and sort em out and store it properly. Been slowly setting things up for the wife to buy things in bulk and keep adding to the preps.
> 
> If you can start picking up some reloading supplies, equipment and components I would. Its alot easier to learn when you have the components and equipment than without. Good luck my friend.


Contracting? That something I wouldn't mind doing when I got out for a year or two. Thats a good idea, I'm going to have to start looking into the parts needed. Any recommendations as far as brands go for reloading supplies? Where is Eagle? I'm down in Kunsan.


biobacon said:


> Use amazon to get dies and some equipment. They cant do anything for you with powder and primers but I got a bullet hammer and universal decaping die there for cheaper then at the store. Also can I recommend a book, its by one of our site members, Its called The Beginner's Guide to Reloading Ammunition, http://www.amazon.com/Beginners-Gui...=1367607793&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=relaoding#_


Thank you for the book recommendation I'm going to pick it up soon.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

In Canada there isn't much of a shortage of ammo right now. If you can shoot it you can buy it. We also get access to the cheap Chinese ammo as well as the Easter European mil-surp stuff and lots of european ammo instead of the American stuff. Tons of .22 on the shelves. Also prices are the same as they have always been. There hasn't been any price gouging. 

The only thing in short supply is AR-15's PMAGS and Handguns in the most common brands and calibers. But we have lots of ammo.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, prices not bad but haven't seen much for deals lately, although I see Cabela's has an ammo can with 2100rds of federal for $95, that's around 4 cents a round I guess. Might be time to pick some up.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> Contracting? That something I wouldn't mind doing when I got out for a year or two. Thats a good idea, I'm going to have to start looking into the parts needed. Any recommendations as far as brands go for reloading supplies? Where is Eagle? I'm down in Kunsan.
> 
> Thank you for the book recommendation I'm going to pick it up soon.


:2thumb:

Camp Eagle is near Wonju. Which is pretty due east of Humphrey's.

As for Brands are you asking for equipment and or supplies or both? I use primarily all Lee precision brand of reloading equipment. It's inexpensive, readily available and I have lots of it now. Those are the pros, the only con (for some not me) is you have to tinker with the equipment sometimes. It's pretty sensitive to getting dirty or fouled up. The primer feeding system is the most problematic part on the whole system, and I have figured out to keep it clean each time I reload the primer tray and that helps alot. Once I have it setup it runs smooth, and changing out calibers only takes about 30 minutes from start to finish and that includes running a test round or two through to make sure everything is still in spec.

Some folks prefer RCBS, Hornady or even the top of the line Dillon precision equipment (each brand the price goes up exponentially).... I don't have any first hand experience using these other brands its just hearsay.

For supplies there are many who may disagree with my method, and there are plenty of powders specifically suited to certain calibers. When I started reloading and reading all the different manuals and looking online I tried and found 1 or 2 powders that would work well in multiple guns. 
1. It's cheaper to buy it in 8lb containers.
2. I only have to acquire that one type or brand of powder.
ie., I use Winchester 231 for all of my pistol loads, 380, 40sw, 38spc & 45acp. I'm have a couple of other powders for the different rifles, my 30 carb and 300blackout share a powder, as well as my 5.56,308win, and 7.62x54r share a powder.

Primers in my mind are primers, I use military primer in my scar and ar15 only to ensure no slam fires. I generally only buy brass type ammo when I do buy it so I can reuse it and reload it. I have steel cased ammo for some cheaper shooting fun ammo.

If you haven't yet you can go through youtube and watch several different videos covering all the different types of equipment. I'll be happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Geez Canadian and Cowboy,

I wonder what the rules are about transporting that across the border??? I'm a long way off from that border though would be a long flt followed by an even longer drive...


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Cowboy I checked out cabelas website and was pleasantly surprised with their shotgun shells. Got a good deal on a case of 12 ga that was in stock. I owe ya one for mentioning them!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Cabela's has an ammo can with 2100rds of federal for $95, Might be time to pick some up.


IF they have it in stock, which isn't very often.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

According to our NRA shooting sports director, Federal has set aside 10 million rounds of 22lr for the scout camps this summer. We were having a hard time finding it anywhere. They get my business from now on. Sail


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

sailaway said:


> According to our NRA shooting sports director, Federal has set aside 10 million rounds of 22lr for the scout camps this summer. We were having a hard time finding it anywhere. They get my business from now on. Sail


I like this...I like this a lot.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

sailaway said:


> According to our NRA shooting sports director, Federal has set aside 10 million rounds of 22lr for the scout camps this summer. We were having a hard time finding it anywhere. They get my business from now on. Sail


Good for them. So many of us learn to shoot at scout camp


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i just picked up 200 rounds of 45 acp and 100 rounds of 5.56


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Where did you learn to shoot?
Boy Scouts Sir
Are you kiddin me?
No Sir


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Use amazon to get dies and some equipment. They cant do anything for you with powder and primers but I got a bullet hammer and universal decaping die there for cheaper then at the store. Also can I recommend a book, its by one of our site members, Its called The Beginner's Guide to Reloading Ammunition, http://www.amazon.com/Beginners-Guide-Reloading-Ammunition-ebook/dp/B00B52LFJC/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1367607793&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=relaoding#_


Thanks for the info on the book. I just ordered it. I've been wanting to reload, but didn't know where to start.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Mosqeutomountainman is the author. Gypsy Sue is his wife. Her books are also awesome.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Back to the original topic on ammo availability, over the last 4 to 5 weeks the availabilty has been comming back with a slight increase in price. 9mm, 45 ACP, .380 is still running a little thin but pops in and out of service and .22 is very much hit or miss but it does show up and gets gobbled down pretty quick but most of the war chests are getting filled up I think most people have stopped hording it and the idiots that were trying to sell it at outragous profits are being left holding it and not being able to gouge the knowledgable shooter ......I ran out at lunch time today to the local Wally World and stoped by the local ammo counter and actually picked up some .30 cal and they had some new Ruger 10-22's rifles just off the truck, but I have no need so left them with them, but the ammo shelves while not over flowing were not bare, and they had back in stock 12 guage bulk box's on the shelf which had run dry for the last few months so I take that as a good sign. Some of the more exotic cal's are probably going to have to wait for runs from the factory and I would like to pick up some .25 for my old BUG Beretta but am not desperate for it. Unlike some I did not get caught short on any of the cal's that I need to keep the family well armed. But its nice to see the flow starting back up, on average it looks like the average increase in price around here is about 4% from what I can see, at least at WW...


----------



## Mortblanc (Apr 20, 2013)

In north central KY:

It appears that Walmart is getting their bare bones profit margin inventory LAST. The factories are sending them only the required amount of their contracts at their reduced profit level and no more, keeping the shelves bare.

While the Wallyworld shelves are still completely stripped bare in my area the local gun shops are now well stocked with as much of everything as you want.

The only thing still not available on demand is .22. Every shop is holding the .22 for rifle purchases. Buy a gun you get ammo.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Odd that you have to buy a gun to get ammo. Kinda like having to buy a cake to get plastic forks. A lot is back in stock in my area too, even some .22 but it is all limit 1.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

On the way out of work today I stopped at a roadside sale. Someone had just stolen a box of 555 rounds of .22 ammo off a table. Everything the grouchy old guy had was at gouger pricing. Eighteen for a box of 20 .223. Half of what he had was ancient looking too.

One local WM has gone to 1 box per day ammo sales. I would've thought 1 box per caliber would be enough. Apparently this was a management decision.

Rifle-wise, it appears the AR scare is officially over. I've seen 5 ARs lasting two days now on display at WM.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hit up a few gun shops today and every one of them had plenty of guns and ammo. The .22LR, 9mm and 5.56mm was still priced too high for my taste, but it was on the shelves. Other calibers seemed to be a little more plentiful and a little more reasonably priced. The semi-auto rifle racks were full at all 3 places I went to and there were plenty of polymer framed wonder guns in the pistol cabinets. They even had full capacity magazines on the shelves again. 

Last week I snagged another 1,000 rounds of remanufactured 9mm FMJ for $0.34 a round off of gunbot. $340 a case is still a little high, but I needed more summer ammo. I am not going to use my long term stores unless the zombies rise, aliens land or society collapses.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Just picked up 100 rds of 69 gr match ammo for 70 cents a round ( if shipping is included) from cabelas.
not a great price but i dont have any match grade ammo and its same or less than normal 5.56


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is the 3rd or 4th ammo manufacturing plant expansion I have read about in recent weeks.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2013/05/daniel-zimmerman/remington-adds-ammo-capacity/



> Got ammo? Even if you do, you probably need more. Unlike south Texas, gun food is still pretty scarce in most of the fifty-seven states. But never fear, Remington feels your pain. They've just announced a major expansion to their Lonoke, Arkansas plant . . .
> 
> Madison, NC - Remington Arms Company, LLC ("Remington") announced today its plan to expand operations at the Remington Ammunition Plant in Lonoke, Arkansas. Work on the expansion, which will include the construction of a new building, is expected to begin second quarter of 2013. The $32 million expansion plan is projected to be in operation by the second quarter of 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## rachilders (Oct 9, 2008)

LincTex said:


> I very seldom walk past the ammo counter in the walmart closest to me, but did last night. Nothing but 7mm Rem mag and shotgun shells... been that way for months. I was at a walmart a few weeks ago in the NE part of Dallas/Garland and they had nothing at all.


The same here in Longview. It's been that way since Christmas. OTOH, Academy has regular shipments every few days (still limited to a single box per caliber per purchase) and a several weeks ago began to stock "black" rifles on the shelves again. Things are slowly looking up.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Well today I found 1,000 rd box of .223 for $450 after tax... I snagged it... I haven't seen .223 at all in or around Atlanta in MONTHS... Told the store owner, you get another couple of boxes, call me they are sold...


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I maintain that their is ammo out there. You need to scour for it, and be quick on the keyboard when it comes available. The news saying their is no ammo is B.S. the ammo is available. You just have to put in the leg work to find it.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> I maintain that their is ammo out there. You need to scour for it, and be quick on the keyboard when it comes available. The news saying their is no ammo is B.S. the ammo is available. You just have to put in the leg work to find it.


Well, it maybe out there, but my Walmart's, sporting goods stores, shooting ranges, pawn shops, and gun stores' shelves are 99% empty.... While production of ammo is limited to X, demand is Y and Y>X...


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

We are out everywhere in Los Angeles. Of all ammo. My local gun store did have a ton of 45 but I need 9mm and 22lr. A buddy of mine did go into a local gun range and they had plenty of 9mm reloads $370.00 for 1000 rounds. Good price but I'm a little skeptical of reloads. I guess reloads are better then no loads.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

From a gun range you're probably safe with reloads. It's these guys you don't even know selling ammo that can get you hurt or destroy your gun. My advice, get a single stage RCBS Rock Chucker Kit and learn how to do it yourself. It is a very enjoyable hobby but Be forewarned that once you start reloading, those 1" groups at 100yds won't be good enough anymore. It can turn into quite an addiction. 

PS it is a hobby that you can't have a bunch of distractions going on around you while you're loading. Watching TV or horse playing with the kids while loading will end up making a mistake. I usually buy a book on tape from ITunes and listen to that while I reload.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Found some .22LR for sale on a local board (GON - Georgia Outdoor News) that has a classifieds section. Guy wanted $45 a brick due to supply and demand.  :surrender: Glad my son-in-law is a LEO. I don't have to worry about .40 or .223.  

Tim


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

dustinglodney said:


> . I guess reloads are better then no loads.


.............


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Ammo Search???*

http://ammoseek.com/view.now/about.html
I like to shop locally to avoid shipping cost I admit that pickings are slim to none here in Miami,WalMart if I go at opening time everyday I may be able to get some,3 boxes only. I'm mainly looking for reloading supplies now, ammo over a dollar per round is to rich for me.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

At $.45 a round a 30 round mag of .223 cost $13.50. Wow.


----------



## runningYank (Mar 7, 2013)

While I haven't read the entire thread, I have to agree that most of the ammo problems you are having in the US is panic buying.

I'm up in Canada. Currently, I'm looking into updating my rather poor arsenal (pair of Marlin 60's and a 2+1 hunting shotgun) with a 'black rifle.' In comparing AR 15 vs other calibre competition, I made a tour of several big box outdoor supply stores to compare ammo availability. I was mainly looking at 7.62x39mm vs 5.56 nato/.223. While I only found bulk 7.62 ammo, there are massive amounts of it (at least 25 boxes of 1320 rounds were stacked at one store). For all other calibres, all stores had (mostly) full shelves and a large selection of varying weight/purpose ammo (FMJ, soft point, hollow point, etc). 

At one store, I overheard one conversation that went something like this:

customer: "Do you have any bulk boxes of X calibre in Y grains."
employee: "Sorry, we're out of that. We do have some smaller boxes."
c: "well, I need some this weekend. What have you got in Y grains."
e: "we've got Z brand for $ABC..."
c: "really? at that price? Thats better then bulk! i'll take 3 boxes!"

Even the 2 Wally-worlds I went to were fully stocked on .22LR and 12 gauge (the only calibres I saw signs for there).

Hunting season is in full swing, our snow (literally) just thawed 2-3 weeks ago, May long weekend is approaching, and the outdoor ranges just opened a couple weeks ago - and stores are fully stocked, which means regular shipments. So, no shortage up here, except in non-bulk 7.62x39mm.

So down in the States, either stores aren't ordering enough ammo (all of them?  ), there is no supply from factories (probably not, since our stores are fully stocked), or demand exceeding supply. Lets face it, the idea that the government is buying up everything, including .22LR, is a conspiracy theory. While it is possible, it is extremely unlikely that they would dedicate the manpower and resources to buy up ammo from every source and store/destroy it.

Just my .02.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm an FFL as a sideline job, and while the 22s and .223 are still impossible to find, there are still options in most calibers at my distributors web page that I can order for my regulars. I may not get the manufacturer or the load that I would prefer, but I can generally get SOMETHING to put on the shelf for customers to buy.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

TimB said:


> Found some .22LR for sale on a local board (GON - Georgia Outdoor News) that has a classifieds section. Guy wanted $45 a brick due to supply and demand.  :surrender: Glad my son-in-law is a LEO. I don't have to worry about .40 or .223.
> 
> Tim


Hey Tim,
How is it that you don't "have to worry about .40 or .223" because your SIL is a LEO? Do you (or him) have access to Departmental stock somehow? On the other hand, I'd hate to learn that LEOs can get preferential treatment in ordering ammo online, as opposed to the regular shmuck.
Don't mistake my curiosity for animosity - it's just that I still run in L.E. circles from back in my days of being a _Jack-booted Thug._:laugh:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

pawpaw said:


> Hey Tim,
> How is it that you don't "have to worry about .40 or .223" because your SIL is a LEO? Do you (or him) have access to Departmental stock somehow? On the other hand, I'd hate to learn that LEOs can get preferential treatment in ordering ammo online, as opposed to the regular shmuck.
> Don't mistake my curiosity for animosity - it's just that I still run in L.E. circles from back in my days of being a _Jack-booted Thug._:laugh:


No preferential treatment. He's been saving left-over rounds from range days for years (smart man) and he has been buying some at gun shows. Didn't know it until after he and my daughter were married but he and his folks are preppers also. :congrat: And after I sold my evil black rifle (honest, I did), I found some .223 I didn't know I had and gave it to him.

Tim


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

runningYank said:


> While I haven't read the entire thread, I have to agree that most of the ammo problems you are having in the US is panic buying.
> 
> I'm up in Canada. Currently, I'm looking into updating my rather poor arsenal (pair of Marlin 60's and a 2+1 hunting shotgun) with a 'black rifle.' In comparing AR 15 vs other calibre competition, I made a tour of several big box outdoor supply stores to compare ammo availability. I was mainly looking at 7.62x39mm vs 5.56 nato/.223. While I only found bulk 7.62 ammo, there are massive amounts of it (at least 25 boxes of 1320 rounds were stacked at one store). For all other calibres, all stores had (mostly) full shelves and a large selection of varying weight/purpose ammo (FMJ, soft point, hollow point, etc).
> 
> ...


Wow, this post just make my mind go in about ten different directions!


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been stalking big-5 around my area and they are so rude from all the calls they actually have been hanging up on me the second I ask if they have any ammo. This is really getting out if hand.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> Hey Tim,
> How is it that you don't "have to worry about .40 or .223" because your SIL is a LEO? Do you (or him) have access to Departmental stock somehow? On the other hand, I'd hate to learn that LEOs can get preferential treatment in ordering ammo online, as opposed to the regular shmuck.
> Don't mistake my curiosity for animosity - it's just that I still run in L.E. circles from back in my days of being a _Jack-booted Thug._:laugh:


LE agencies in some cases are still waiting up to a year for ammo orders to arrive.
They get a better price than the typical retail buyer because they pay state bid price that is exempt from all the taxes, but we're still feeling the ammo pinch like almost everyone else


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Just got a call from my Bnlaw, his buddy has an FFL and is getting a large shipment in of .223 in 2 weeks - over 10,000 rounds... Placed an order for another 1,000 rds for $450 plus tax... This will make 3 purchases in last 4 weeks.. 1,000 rounds at $450...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good for you.


----------



## runningYank (Mar 7, 2013)

update on the Canadian side (at least in Edmonton, AB). Ammo still fully stocked, but no AR/LAR mags to be found. I was hoping to buy local, but I have found some in other provinces.

[LAR mags are 10 round pistol mags that we can legally use in rifles. Technically, can also use .50 Beowulf, but at $100-300 each, that is way out of my price range]


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I wasn't aware that the Beowulf mags were that pricy, I know some people are using that option. 
For anyone interested, in Canada it is legal to use a .50 Beowulf magazine (pinned to 5rnds) loaded with 15 rnds of 5.56 or .223, but not legal to use a magazine "designed" for over 5rnds in a semi-auto centerfire rifle
A quick search turned up these, out of stock naturally but in the price range I had heard.
http://www.armtac.com/category/50-beowulf-accessories/

I am more of a one well aimed shot at a time kinda guy so I am not that up to date on this stuff. Now the fact that there is no need to stop at .50 cal up here, that is more up my alley


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Now the fact that there is no need to stop at .50 cal up here, that is more up my alley


I am lusting after something that chambers:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.416_Barrett


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll take a few thousand rounds of 7.62X39. meet you at a backwoods border area with the cash


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I keep reading about all these Police Departments who can't get ammo. One in Minnesota even held a press conference asking the people of the community to lend them ammo for training and qualification (and they came through too). Yet I have been steadily buying ammo all spring in preparation for our summer firearms training and our fall firearms refresher (handguns, shotguns and rifles). I have had to pay more than normal but have not had any problems buying it. Last year I spent around $0.36 a round on handgun ammo, this year it has been closer to $0.49 a round. That is a noticeable increase but not a crippling one. My presumption is that these agencies have a contract with a specific supplier and are just waiting in line. My Chief on the other hand said to buy what I can from wherever I can and fill the ammo lockers. Guess we will have to wait until next year to buy our drone.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sentry,

When you do it get just don't be like these clowns in TX.

http://gizmodo.com/5890507/police-drone-crashes-into-police


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't want a Radio Shack RC helicopter like those guys. THIS is the one I want, complete with DNA collector.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't want a Radio Shack RC helicopter like those guys. THIS is the one I want, complete with DNA collector.


You got a search warrant for that? LOL


----------



## ksquared (Mar 17, 2013)

driftpin said:


> Wow, this post just make my mind go in about ten different directions!


I would not put anything past Obama and his administration. Might even be send to Syrian rebels. Laugh out loud!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Local wal mart is dry on ammo.... but they had a M4 by Colt for $1094 and a DPMS Panther for $597


----------



## Preparingfordestruction (May 24, 2013)

I work for an ammo company and we cant even get are hands on 22 we now have to be put into a lottery to buy bulk packs because people are grabbing them up so fast nobody is getting a chance at them.. It's tough everywhere...ugh very frustrating


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

A guy I work with just sold about 10000 rounds. I bought 750 from him just to help him because he's having a baby. I sold it in a few days for what I paid.

We've been seeing shipments come in on CCI .22 LR recently. Small boxes of 50 and a hundred.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Word has it that my gun shop is going to have bricks of .22 in this weekend. Thing is my friend from two counties down called me to tell me about it because he heard it from two people who were talking about it. Something tells me it aint going to last long. Walmart had some 9mm and a little bit of other stuff in. no .22 or .223. Dunhams had two bushmasters an AK and two Mosins for sale, a ton of 7.62X39 and a lot of X54 Thursday when I went to the bank. Yep, a place that sells guns and ammo right next to a bank. I always try to go to bank first then check out the ammo just in case some one has the wrong idea about me. LOL


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Still lots of ammo up here in Canada. I figured you guys would have this whole ammo problem solved by now. I bought a whole lot off .22 the other week. They had tons of it at the store. All brands and types.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Where is my ammooooo?.*

My local Wally clerk told me to show up at opening time everyday if I wanted to see any ammo, haven't been to the range since this started, oh theirs ammo but at $1.50 or more per round no way, not even reloading stuff or smelting supplies.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Found the gun I wanted today but could not buy it because they could do a security check on a holiday. Heck, if I can show them a security clearance from DEA and DoD why do I need a security check?


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

No ammo in my area I have given up looking. Most places get a few boxes in of random calibers but they all have buddies that get a hook up so poor saps like me who have a job can't show up everyday at opening just on the off chance 1 box of something will be left for me. It's getting real depressing sure I can pay double or triple the price online but I won't do that. I still have plenty of stock but am afraid to shoot too much at the range in case I can't replace it. I sure hope this does not last until we get a new president but I'm afraid it might.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoze928 said:


> No ammo in my area I have given up looking. Most places get a few boxes in of random calibers but they all have buddies that get a hook up so poor saps like me who have a job can't show up everyday at opening just on the off chance 1 box of something will be left for me. It's getting real depressing sure I can pay double or triple the price online but I won't do that. I still have plenty of stock but am afraid to shoot too much at the range in case I can't replace it. I sure hope this does not last until we get a new president but I'm afraid it might.


I'm in the same boat as you. I have ammo, just afraid to shoot any of it. By the time I get anywhere they are still sold out.
I'm just sitting on my stocked up ammo til easily replaced.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Found the gun I wanted today but could not buy it because they could do a security check on a holiday. Heck, if I can show them a security clearance from DEA and DoD why do I need a security check?


Coudldnt u put the money down ot hold it?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

The ammo shortage is slowing coming to an end.

bought some brass 556 for 50 cents a round plus shipping ( it was sold out next day)

almost normal prices of 50 60 cents a round for brass and 36 cents around for steel case are starting to show up a couple times a week now.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Coudldnt u put the money down ot hold it?


My husband bought for me the next day.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

It will come back. The thing is, remember what it felt like when you cannot purchase ammo, and when it becomes readily available, make sure you don't feel like that again by purchasing enough to make you feel well stocked.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I found 5.56 at Walmart yesterday. They had some odd cals too, but it the first time they have had anything other then shotgun and 270 since January.

P.S. I didn't buy anything but its nice to see it there.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Actually saw some .22 at Walmart the other day. Little 20 pack boxes running almost 50 cents a shot. No way.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

jeff47041 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I have ammo, just afraid to shoot any of it. By the time I get anywhere they are still sold out.
> I'm just sitting on my stocked up ammo til easily replaced.


Ditto, same here.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's seems just hard to believe by now ammo mfgs haven't recovered. If there is that big a demand why aren't they hiring like mad, (even temp agency-due to Obamacare) I guess they want to be like the petroleum industries keep the volume down and the prices ultra high.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Hoze928 said:


> I sure hope this does not last until we get a new president but I'm afraid it might.


It may be hard to comprehend but the next president may be worse


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hoze928 said:


> No ammo in my area I have given up looking. Most places get a few boxes in of random calibers but they all have buddies that get a hook up so poor saps like me who have a job can't show up everyday at opening just on the off chance 1 box of something will be left for me. It's getting real depressing sure I can pay double or triple the price online but I won't do that. I still have plenty of stock but am afraid to shoot too much at the range in case I can't replace it. I sure hope this does not last until we get a new president but I'm afraid it might.


Other than 22 LR, what are you looking for that you can't find?
Things do seem to be loosening up a bit as far as supply. Not as much of a variety readily available, but at least there is something there to buy in most calibers


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> It's seems just hard to believe by now ammo mfgs haven't recovered. If there is that big a demand why aren't they hiring like mad, (even temp agency-due to Obamacare) I guess they want to be like the petroleum industries keep the volume down and the prices ultra high.


I think it is more that they are running 24/7 and still can't keep up. You can't hire more people when you are using every machine all the time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Little 20 pack boxes running almost 50 cents a shot. No way.


Were they .22 shotshells???? 

Maybe .22 WMR?


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Were they .22 shotshells????
> 
> Maybe .22 WMR?


Not from what I've seen,
The only 22 LR ball that's been hitting my distributor has been match grade stuff that would cost me about that much if I ordered it, which I did not


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

If I were to sell some .22lr. What should I price it at that is fair both to me as a seller and also to the buyer? At least currently


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

.22LR is readily available in the $0.12-$0.20 a round range.

http://gunbot.net/ammo/22lr/


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> It's seems just hard to believe by now ammo mfgs haven't recovered. If there is that big a demand why aren't they hiring like mad, (even temp agency-due to Obamacare) I guess they want to be like the petroleum industries keep the volume down and the prices ultra high.


I'll make you a deal.

You cosign for the loan and be a silent partner with a 49% interest..

I'll build a new very large capacity ammunition plan. We'll run the plant 24 x 7 and we will sell only to the public.

With government building hurdles/restrictions, finding a location, hiring and training figure it will take about 2 years to be operational.

If the bubble bursts before the plant turns a profit, I can walk away and you'll pay off the debt.

Deal?


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

I really prefer not to list the calibers I'm looking for on an open forum but just like you guys I'm looking for the normal suspects. The only calibers I keep running across and I live in eastern Nebraska by the way are your rifle calibers .270, .30 .30 etc. In the last 4 months I have not seen 9mm .40, .45, .22lr .223. I either am just missing the few boxes that came in or they didn't get any. I was making regular rounds of Wally World, Cabelas, Bass Pro, Scheels any stores that sells ammo and I found a total of zero boxes. I even reload and occasionally I can get some primers and powder but never the bullets. I hope as someone said that the next president is not worse then the current numb nut in office. I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed and hope it loosens up soon. Good ammo hunting all.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> .22LR is readily available in the $0.12-$0.20 a round range.
> 
> http://gunbot.net/ammo/22lr/


So $75 for 550 rounds is fair?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

MNsquatch said:


> So $75 for 550 rounds is fair?


fair for both would be around $50, but depending on how much you have, how long you want to wait, what they will pay, $75 aint ripping em off too bad cause that's about what its going for at gun shows as I understand.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

helicopter5472 said:


> It's seems just hard to believe by now ammo mfgs haven't recovered. If there is that big a demand why aren't they hiring like mad, (even temp agency-due to Obamacare) I guess they want to be like the petroleum industries keep the volume down and the prices ultra high.


After the '08 election, ammo dried up, just like now. It was approaching hunting season (Oct-Nov) of '09 until things began to loosen up. It wasn't until '10 that all types of ammo were widely available again.

There is really nothing to do but wait it out or pay the inflated prices.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

So is it legal for me to sell ammo? And where could I sell it


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

MNsquatch said:


> So is it legal for me to sell ammo? And where could I sell it


Anywhere, as long as you are familiar with the laws of your state and the laws of any state you plan on selling it to. Follow the rules. *No one* is going to type them all out here, so go do some research.

Go on Gunbroker and read through the ammo listings, you will get a fair feel for what laws exist, and where.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

biobacon said:


> fair for both would be around $50, but depending on how much you have, how long you want to wait, what they will pay, $75 aint ripping em off too bad cause that's about what its going for at gun shows as I understand.


That's not an accurate gauge on value, since gun show prices are ALWAYS higher than the norm


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

tc556guy said:


> That's not an accurate gauge on value, since gun show prices are ALWAYS higher than the norm


I agree. I just put it out there as a way in which $75 may have been the price someone may have offered, and again I suggested $50 and that's for some one who wants it lickity split. I would have to be pretty needy to pay even $50 for it but I did offer a box of 375 to a boyfriend of a work friend for $40 and I think that's fair for my area.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help and info


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

MNsquatch said:


> So is it legal for me to sell ammo? And where could I sell it


This morning, I was looking for something and went to in.gov (because I live in Indiana) and after I found what I was looking for, I looked around a bit. There is quite a bit of info for gun laws and ammo laws.

So, I'm guessing "your state".gov should have regulations for selling ammo


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Still lots of ammo of all kinds up here. 

No shortage of anything right now.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yesterday I was in Walmart (on duty with badge/gun displayed) and noticed two bearded men in their 50's standing at the ammo counter visiting. A customer service rep came up and asked what they needed today (in a manner to infer that they come almost EVERY day). They both agreed that they needed .22LR, .270 and .45acp. They CSR went over to the shelf and pulled out a couple boxes of all 3 calibers and handed it to them. They checked out and while doing so the one man said to the other "I was fully stocked _and then some_ about 3 months ago, but if they are going to keep selling it I am going to keep buying it". The other man said "Yeah, according to the internet you can't find any ammo to buy anymore. Guess they don't shop where I shop (laugh)". I perused the shelves and while they had no .223 and very little 9mm/22LR they did have pretty much everything else sitting there and available at fairly normal prices.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.slickguns.com/product/federal-champion®-target-22lr-40gr-solid-325box-1606

Federal Champion Target - 325 round of .22LR for $18.99


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Walmart here still doesn't have much outside of shotgun shells. But local gun shop has CCI .22 target ammo 50 rounds for $7.99 limit 2 and .223 ammo 50 round box for $39.95 limit 2.


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 that is just unfair all the Walmarts in my area only have shotgun shells and some odd rifle calibers. I would love to see some .22lr on a shelf it's been over 4 months since I've been in a store that had some. You think we could work a deal out I send you some cash you ship me some ammo


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Hoze not trying to be the rules police but were not supposed to talk about selling guns/ammo on open forum. Your a Jr member so Im just giving you a heads up as you more then likely didn't mean any harm but just didn't know. Again Im not trying to be a jerk. If you want to talk about that kind of stuff send him a PM.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> http://www.slickguns.com/product/federal-champion®-target-22lr-40gr-solid-325box-1606
> 
> Federal Champion Target - 325 round of .22LR for $18.99


And the shipping costs more than the product....Pass


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Today received 500 rds of federal 5.56 for 50 cents/rd plus shipping.
Just from keeping my eyes open for sales on gun-deals.com and slickguns


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Picked up 100 rounds each of .22 and 9mm at Black Sheep. They are finally able to keep some of it on the shelf now. And the 9mm wasn't even CCI, Speer, or Blazer.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2013/06/05/ammunition-maker-employ-150-people/



> *New Ammunition Maker To Employ 150 People*
> 
> Cape Fear Arsenal is a new ammunition manufacturer. They busy setting up a factory in Lumberton, NC. and plan on employing 150 staff. The Fay Observer reports &#8230;
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Hoze not trying to be the rules police but were not supposed to talk about selling guns/ammo on open forum. Your a Jr member so Im just giving you a heads up as you more then likely didn't mean any harm but just didn't know. Again Im not trying to be a jerk. If you want to talk about that kind of stuff send him a PM.


Appreciate the thought but it was a joke I have plenty of ammo. I understand the forum rules I thought the happy face gave it away thanks again would not want to cause anyone any problems.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Hoze928 said:


> Appreciate the thought but it was a joke I have plenty of ammo. I understand the forum rules I thought the happy face gave it away thanks again would not want to cause anyone any problems.


sorry I didn't get the joke.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

December of '12. Cabela's had bulk ammo on sale and was still accepting back-orders. I placed an order.

February. I get a email, do I want to cancel my order?...let me think about this...NO I do not want to cancel the order.

March. Wife tells me someone from Cabela's called, something about a order I had placed, she doesn't remember any more details (didn't pertain to the most recent soap opera drama). I call Cabela's they have no record of anyone from there calling. RATS! Bet you a wooden nickel my ammo order just got canceled.

April. Email from Cabela's. They expect to ship my order at the end of May.

June. Email from Cabela's. They expect to ship my order at the end of July 30th.

For the price I'm paying (or will pay) for the ammo  I can wait.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Wally today, empty, 1 box .410 and 1 box .7mm ,some shops around have Russian block junk at double the price or more, but they can sale those to their own family.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

My Walmart gets two regular shipments now a week. Pretty good variety each time


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Adventure outdoors had almost everything on my list this last week... The .223 was still too $$$ there and no bulk so I drove up to what is becoming my favorite pawn shop, and picked up another 1,000 rds for $450 plus tax... My 3 -1,000 rd boxes of PMC in 5 weeks.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Local Walmart had a lot of ammo on the shelves yesterday, local sporting good stores did too. I am really starting to wonder how much of this is now a sparse regional issue as ammo has been readily available here for many weeks and was always available online. I think I have picked up around 2,500 rounds of ammo at slightly higher prices during the great ammo shortage of 2013.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

You can get just about everything but .22 in Central Ohio. Even that can be had at one box per person about once a week. We never had much of an issue with 7.62 and only a little one with .223. 270 and 30-06 never ran out. Within 10 miles of my house I know 3 places well you can get about all the 7.62 you can want. A bit of an issue with .40 but 380, 9mm and .45 was ok as well.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm still trying to keep up with how it's flowing through WM. I haven't talked to the staff much lately, but I see .45 and 9mm, .40, 7.62x39 regularly. Plenty of 7mm and .300 Winmag. I occasionally see 5.56/.223. No 30-06, .308 lately. The .22 is probably coming in still.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

biobacon said:


> You can get just about everything but .22 in Central Ohio. Even that can be had at one box per person about once a week. We never had much of an issue with 7.62 and only a little one with .223. 270 and 30-06 never ran out. Within 10 miles of my house I know 3 places well you can get about all the 7.62 you can want. A bit of an issue with .40 but 380, 9mm and .45 was ok as well.


Let's put it this way... In GA, it is still bare shelves at most gun stores, wal marts, and sporting good stores... If you guys are seeing it up north... I have to wonder why we aren't seeing it down south... I mean, wal mart last week had 3 boxes of .410 and a few boxes of 12 ga... That is it... And this store has a 8 foot by 6 foot tall ammo case...


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

It's been sparse here in Mo too. Occasionally finding 9mm or .40 and always had shotgun but .22, .223, .380 .308, .243, and others I haven't seen in weeks. When it does come in it doesn't last.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

The only thing we have seen in good supply is Blazer/CCI/Speer ammo. They finally got in some 9 mm last time we were in though.


----------



## 08siboost (Jun 17, 2013)

I buy all my ammo online. Usually bulkammo.com or cheaper then dirt


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Still tons of ammo up here all at regular price.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Still tons of ammo up here all at regular price.


no handgun ammo


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I am really starting to wonder how much of this is now a sparse regional issue


Once the shortage hit, I am sure each store was allotted a max qty. 
Now that things are simmering down, stores are still getting same amount but some sell out quicker in the day than others. The stores that have shelves stocked need to tell cent dist. to stop sending so much, and send it to other stores!!!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

invision said:


> Let's put it this way... In GA, it is still bare shelves at most gun stores, wal marts, and sporting good stores... If you guys are seeing it up north... I have to wonder why we aren't seeing it down south... I mean, wal mart last week had 3 boxes of .410 and a few boxes of 12 ga... That is it... And this store has a 8 foot by 6 foot tall ammo case...


Remember way back when the North & South had a small disagreement, that probably why the North has all the ammo. :laugh:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw the most I've seen in a long time at one of the few WMs I stop at. There were several pistol calibers and some popular rifle calibers.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw a bunch of 250 cans of 5.56 today. And I saw .22LR on the shelves for the first time in forever today.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

webeable said:


> no handgun ammo


Tons of handgun ammo.

Even the strange stuff like 10mm .357 sig and 5.7mm.

We have it all up here. Again - no price changes since the start.

We also have dirt cheap P-Mags now.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm moving to Canada. 



But just to stock up.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

We've heard about the Ammo up there in Canada. The problem is, I have heard that there is no way of getting any of it down here.

Strange thing is though, I believe most of it is US Ammo that got delivered up there somehow, but we now can't get it back, lol !!

Bill


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Most of what we are getting is European brands. Lots of stuff from Italy, Swiss, Czech, and other places. Unlike you guys we can have all the cheap Chinese guns and ammo we want so we have big crates of Norinco 5.56, 7.62, and 7.62x39, 7.62x54, and the tokarev ammo. 

The American stuff is coming but in smaller amounts. We are still short on handguns and have been for a while. Our P-Mag supply is good again. Also AR-15 supply is growing but we had Canadian made AR's to get us though the shortage. 

A lot of people are saying that production has caught up to demand. Now we're going to be seeing dirt cheap AR's due to the fact that everyone who wanted one already has one and they probably over paid for it. 

If that happens I'll probably be picking up a Colt with a 14.5" barrel. We'll just have to see if the prices drop.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Canadian said:


> Most of what we are getting is European brands. Lots of stuff from Italy, Swiss, Czech, and other places. Unlike you guys we can have all the cheap Chinese guns and ammo we want so we have big crates of Norinco 5.56, 7.62, and 7.62x39, 7.62x54, and the tokarev ammo.
> 
> The American stuff is coming but in smaller amounts. We are still short on handguns and have been for a while. Our P-Mag supply is good again. Also AR-15 supply is growing but we had Canadian made AR's to get us though the shortage.
> 
> ...


I was watching a show on the greatest sniper shots ever made and I believe that the longest documented kill from a sniper was from a Canadian. They interviewed the sniper and he said the secret to the shot was that he uses US brand 50cal ammo. He would make the trip to the US camps and the US guys would just give him the ammo in any quantities he wanted, Canada would only issue him so much. He went on to say that the US ammo was hotter and more accurate then the Canadian supplied ammo.

BTW I was at my local Cabelas today and they did have ammo, but no 9MM or 223 available.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A Canadian had the record but more recently it was beaten by a .338 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_recorded_sniper_kills


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes Canadians hold several records. The British now claim the longest shot. The Canadians used Hornady ammo for the shots. The Canadian snipers were so effective that the Americans attached them to their unit and shuttled them around from place to place where snipers were needed.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got back from vacation in Orlando. Bass Pro shop and 2 other sporting stores laughed when I asked for .22 ammo. We had relatives from Midwest staying with us and they said they have the same problem there. We were out up here, with same results when asking at the stores here. Orlando store reps. said they have organized groups waiting in the parking lot when ammo shows up. They buy all that comes in and then leave. Stores were telling me a 2-3 month wait for .22 ammo up here and in Orlando.:scratch


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Hard to believe you still have people buying up all the ammo. 

Up here it's all good. Getting lots of new handguns and submachine guns from Europe. H&K and that sort. American guns still coming in slowly in small batches. European stuff coming in like normal. 

.22 is still plentiful up here and normal price as always.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All of my local gun shops have ammo to spare. I was at my preferred gun shop the other day and his shelves were about 50-60%% full with only .22LR being somewhat sparse and higher priced. I bought 500 rounds of remanufactured 9mm FMJ for $160 for me and 500 rounds of remanufactured .45acp for $195 for a buddy. The ammo availability on gunbot and slick gun deals is increasing daily as well. 

The shelves are filling up with guns as well. AR15's that were selling for $2000 each are back down to $800-1000. M&P's and other poly framed wonder guns are becoming much more plentiful, AR15 magazines and other full capacity mags are everywhere and my dealer reports that things normalized throughout May & June. 

I am starting to wonder if some of your local gun shops / stores are holding ammo back just to keep demand and prices high. Either that or they only have one distributor who is doing that to them.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Except for .22 we are at about 80% here in central OH outside of Walmart and even they are starting to get back to normal. My gun store has more AR's then an infantry company.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Local walmarts have some .223 ammo trickling in (at $1/rnd). Only brand available in handgun ammo is TulAmmo.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Local walmarts have some .223 ammo trickling in (at $1/rnd). Only brand available in handgun ammo is TulAmmo.


$1 a round. I think I will hold out a little while longer.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

$1 a round here, too and it's all CCI pretty much.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Apparently the panic is still consuming Texas. Here in the middle we have quite a selection of brands, even at Walmart. They even had the Winchester White Box 100 round bulk packs (9mm, .40 & .45) the last time I was there. Tul Ammo / Wolf in 5.56mm is running about $0.48-$0.50 a round here and around $0.44 a round online. Speer & American Eagle in 5.56mm is running around $0.55 a round locally and $0.50 online. That only thing in that caliber that I have seen even close to $1 a round is new production Black Hills Ammo Sierra Matchking Hollow Points.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Stuff that I had ordered at pretty decent prices which was back ordered has started to show up.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

We in PA still suffer - Atleast in HBG area. Only deal is ammo box of 5.56 $99.00 for 180.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> All of my local gun shops have ammo to spare. I was at my preferred gun shop the other day and his shelves were about 50-60%% full with only .22LR being somewhat sparse and higher priced. I bought 500 rounds of remanufactured 9mm FMJ for $160 for me and 500 rounds of remanufactured .45acp for $195 for a buddy. The ammo availability on gunbot and slick gun deals is increasing daily as well.
> 
> The shelves are filling up with guns as well. AR15's that were selling for $2000 each are back down to $800-1000. M&P's and other poly framed wonder guns are becoming much more plentiful, AR15 magazines and other full capacity mags are everywhere and my dealer reports that things normalized throughout May & June.
> 
> I am starting to wonder if some of your local gun shops / stores are holding ammo back just to keep demand and prices high. Either that or they only have one distributor who is doing that to them.


Damn, Sentry!
Where do you live?!?!?!?

I was at my favorite shop today and all they had in .22 was subsonic straight lead, and still down on .45. 9MM in FMJ isn't my thing.... It's ok to plink with but I refuse to carry it. (too much penetration) The same with .45.

ARs do abound though, and they're doing an incredible business with AR accessories and add-ons.

Wally-World is still bare-shelved.

I'm inventorying my old reloading stuff.......... Still can't get the powders I like....

ARGH!!!!!!!!
:brickwall:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I just ordered and got today 1000 rds of Federal 5.56mm M193 for $500.
Not cheap but only some 25% or so over what would have been a good pre panic price for this somewhat higher end 5.56 miltype Ammo.

For the key ammo I think we are starting to be ok now. Not good but ok.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow. I stopped by my wallyworld and they had a few boxes of 9mm and .22 coming in. And they had a line 8 deep. 2 hours before they put the ammo out for sale. The only thing in stock was overpriced big game ammo and some 16 gauge. But here in CO were in a huge fight over gun rights right now so that doesn't help matters.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Was in Wally world in town the other day all they had for ammo was a few Tula 223, been checking Gunbroker.com for reoading components maybe starting to see maybe a small crack in the prices but still pretty crazy, wonder if price will ever come back to "normal".


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Outpost said:


> Damn, Sentry!
> Where do you live?!?!?!?
> ARGH!!!!!!!!
> :brickwall:


He lives just down the road from me in Texas. 

There's a reason our governor is out trying to gun companies to relocate here. We still need more ammo.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

So Cheaper than dirt actually has ammo in stock at semi decent prices! Gotts pick up a few rounds since wally world is still in full on panic mode around here.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Coolness!!!
I guess living just down the road from Sentry finally paid off as the ammo truck finally showed up. I've managed to get almost a case of 22 from Half The Price or Less Than CTD (Wal Mart.)


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good for you. A bunch of powder was on the shelves last time I looked.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/che...iscount-prices-c-10480_14627_14649_14654.html


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Marcus said:


> He lives just down the road from me in Texas.
> 
> There's a reason our governor is out trying to gun companies to relocate here. We still need more ammo.


Good Lord!
Texas!
I was there in the mid '70s for a short spell in the Army. Been back there a couple times for business. Often thought that either Alaska or Texas would be about the only places I'd consider relocating to..... just can't take the damned heat!

Awesome place though.... great people!

I'm still holding out hope that New Hampshire will pull its head out of is collective a$$ and deport the damned interstate-******** from Mass....

(Got a couple conservative friends in Mass.... no clue how they stand it....)

I did, however, manage to pick up some 4895 and H-110 last week..... only a pound each though.... Even *that* place only had subsonic .22..... not much use in most my autoloaders (or the wife's 10/22s).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

readytogo said:


> http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/che...iscount-prices-c-10480_14627_14649_14654.html


Those prices are NUTS!!! 
Who is gonna pay $15 for 50rds of .22LR???


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone who is desperate for .22LR, does not know how to price shop online and/or has more money than brains.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> So Cheaper than dirt actually has ammo in stock at semi decent prices!


The prices may be decent but you have to sell your soul to shop there.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> The prices may be decent but you have to sell your soul to shop there.


Yeah, they aren't "pro-gun"

Just "pro-money" ..... THEIRS!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not to offend anyone, but do you know how DUMB this looks to us survivalists who are sitting 
on cans full of any and all?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> Not to offend anyone, but do you know how DUMB this looks to us survivalists who are sitting
> on cans full of any and all?


Yep

There are those like my wife. Carry luggage out to her car for a weekend trip and running late. Fuel gauge is on fumes.

Then there are those like the wife's spouse. Carry luggage out to his truck for a weekend trip and running ahead of time. Fuel gauge is on full, he filled up on the way home the night before.

Doesn't make one "wrong" or the other "right".

Just makes one frustrating!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Yeah, they aren't "pro-gun"
> 
> Just "pro-money" ..... THEIRS!


No one is holding a gun to their customer's heads and forcing them to buy.

I've got a vintage, partially restored, 1984 Chevy S-10 with a seized engine. Hit 2 deer with it. If I took it to a gun show, marked it up 3 or 4 times what it was worth and people were still nuts enough to wait in line for a chance to buy it...

...I don't know what you would do but I'd take my profit and buy more S-10s to resell to the rest of the "nuts"! It's called Capitalism, the rule of supply and demand.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Magus said:


> Not to offend anyone, but do you know how DUMB this looks to us survivalists who are sitting
> on cans full of any and all?


I'm not going into any hard numbers here, but I seem to have a problem.....

"How many guns is enough?" - Just ONE MORE!

"How much ammo is enough?" - Just a couple boxes MORE!

Honest... it's a terrible affliction... I still need (ok... maybe need isn't the right word, but *WANT*...)

another couple thousand rounds of .22 Copper-clad hollow-point high-velocity.

another 500 or so of .45 Critical defense...
another 1000 or so of 9mm JHP...
another 500 or so .308
another 250 or so of .30-06 Springfield...
maybe another 3 or 4 hundred .44 MAG JHP
maybe another 3 or 4 hundred .357 MAG JHP
maybe another 500 .38 Spl JHP
maybe another 250 or so 12 G 00.
of course another 500 or so #6 12 G
maybe another 250 or so 12 G Sabot slugs...
DEFINITELY another 5 or 6 hundred .303 (I still love that ol' thing)

then again... if I pick up that nifty FN-Tactical .45 with the can (perfectly legal in my state), I'll *HAVE* to pick up more to feed that..... and some to have on hand....

...this crap is worse than cocaine....... I just can't quite seem to get my hands on enough to make me happy..... 

OH!!!!!

...and another 3 or 4 thousand of those nifty little all-lead "hunting" pellets for my new air rifle! (pumps those little buggers out at around 1,250 FPS!)

*ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!

SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!!!!

I NEED AN INTERVENTION!!!!!!!!*

:nuts:

oh...... 
I picked up enough 5.56 & 7.62x39 during the LAST ban to make even *ME* comfortable.... 

Isn't THAT scary?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Now..... 
About reloading supplies..........


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> No one is holding a gun to their customer's heads and forcing them to buy.
> 
> I've got a vintage, partially restored, 1984 Chevy S-10 with a seized engine. Hit 2 deer with it. If I took it to a gun show, marked it up 3 or 4 times what it was worth and people were still nuts enough to wait in line for a chance to buy it...
> 
> ...I don't know what you would do but I'd take my profit and buy more S-10s to resell to the rest of the "nuts"! It's called Capitalism, the rule of supply and demand.


There are already plenty of anti CTD threads here already, so let's not start another one. But rest assured their Anti-2A turncoat actions far exceed simple price gouging for profit. I wouldn't give them $1 for a glass of water if I was dying of dehydration.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!!!!
> 
> I NEED AN INTERVENTION!!!!!!!!


The lovely Mrs. Sentry18 often wonders why we have so many guns and so much ammo. She jokingly asks me if I intend to fully resupply the state's National Guard someone day. I just smile and tell her that she's not that far off.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got back from a shooting competition. 

Everyone had lots of ammo. The prizes for the competition?

Packs of ammo. Lots of people won packs of .22 ammo among other prizes. 

Finding large amounts of power and primers is an issue but brass and bullets are easy to get. Some people left the match with more ammo than they showed up with.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Outpost said:


> OH!!!!!
> 
> ...and another 3 or 4 thousand of those nifty little all-lead "hunting" pellets for my new air rifle! (pumps those little buggers out at around 1,250 FPS!)


You could always do like me and get one of those air guns that shoots 2 calibers. Then you'll need 10K pellets. 



Sentry18 said:


> The lovely Mrs. Sentry18 often wonders why we have so many guns and so much ammo. She jokingly asks me if I intend to fully resupply the state's National Guard someone day. I just smile and tell her that she's not that far off.


Maybe a new hat would clue her in?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Outpost said:


> I'm not going into any hard numbers here, but I seem to have a problem.....
> 
> "How many guns is enough?" -


Never enough,but in the end, you'll only carry what you love.
My endgame will be a tuned marksman FAL, a Browning high power, a 10/22
and a Remington 870, maxed and choked and a Wakazashi/K-bar as a knife kit.

I don't plan to live long, but I'll live well as I do.:cheers:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a lot of guns that will never see a post-SHTF world if I bug out. My collection is extensive but I decided a couple years back that familiarity and redundancy in survival were essential. So I sold off many of the safe queens and guns I had more than two of and purchased several identical 9mm handguns and 5.56mm AR15's. So whether I am bugging out from home, taking a gun from my wife or older children's BOB, trying to get home from work or whatever the situation I have the same guns.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll *NEVER* be able to carry it all.... In fact.... we're probably not even capable of moving to another house at this point....!

There is, however, a certain quality to just being able to sit back and *admire* it!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Just got back from a shooting competition.
> 
> Everyone had lots of ammo. The prizes for the competition?
> 
> ...


On a variety of occasions I've been able to raise the eyebrows of folks who never thought certain firearms were as accurate, or as fast, but on my *best* day, I've *never* been truly *competition* quality.

Never the less, I've often fantasized about competing, just because it looks like so darn much fun! At the very least, I'd walk away knowing I got my @$$ kicked by the best!

Hats off!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Outpost said:


> On a variety of occasions I've been able to raise the eyebrows of folks who never thought certain firearms were as accurate, or as fast, but on my *best* day, I've *never* been truly *competition* quality.
> 
> Never the less, I've often fantasized about competing, just because it looks like so darn much fun! At the very least, I'd walk away knowing I got my @$$ kicked by the best!
> 
> Hats off!


I never said I won. In the pistol competition I was mid pack. In the long range competition I was near the bottom. For someone like me it's just and excuse to hang out with friends from out of town who I normally don't get to see all in one place.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just an observation from my trips to Walmart this week. Throughout the bullet crunch or shortage (whatever you wanna call it) there has always been hunting rifle rounds. Tonight not a 30-06 in sight. Went to a second store just to check and out as well. They did have 45. / 9mm / 5.56 at each. My suspicion is the same guys that were buying up the handgun and "assault rifle" rounds to resell on arms-list at double the price are getting a jump on their supplies prior to hunting season. Thoughts????


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

MNsquatch said:


> My suspicion is the same guys that were buying up the handgun and "assault rifle" rounds to resell on arms-list at double the price are getting a jump on their supplies prior to hunting season. Thoughts????


I'm still not seeing 22 rimfire available at the distributor level.
Theres more .223 available, and the stuff I put on Gunbroker for the most part isn't moving even at reasonable initial prices. Even the hunting stuff that you say is selling out in your area
To me, that sounds like a lot of remaining selective demand in the marketplace.
I am guessing what you are seeing is a local phenomenon of a few guys thinking ahead and buying up for them and maybe their buddies.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

My Cabela's order for 62 grain .223 arrived. 4 day turn around from ordering to delivery.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tc556guy said:


> I am guessing what you are seeing is a local phenomenon of a few guys thinking ahead and buying up for them and maybe their buddies.


The guys with time to kill and go stand in line are getting as stocked up as they can afford to. Watch prices slide when those fellers stop buying and try to cash in on their "investment". I think this big "supply and demand" episode is about to end.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> The guys with time to kill and go stand in line are getting as stocked up as they can afford to. Watch prices slide when those fellers stop buying and try to cash in on their "investment". I think this big "supply and demand" episode is about to end.


I'm hoping in a year or two garage sales will have ammo at bargain prices.

Or in a year or two we might be wishing we had more ammo...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Drove 3 states over last week to visit family. Went to their local range and bought 400 rounds of 9mm and 550 round of .22LR off the shelf to shoot. They had a fair amount on hand and the range was packed with people shooting. I would guess 60 people or so actively shooting and another 20-30 sitting in the club house. No one seemed to have issues with using up ammo from their supply or from the range store.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Picked up some .22 long here this week (South Carolina) its starting to become more available, still most places are limiting you to 2 boxs of each caliber. Prices on the 9, 45 and 40 are higher than normal but the federal 50 round .22 long was $2.29 so I did not think that was "aweful"...I still think the guys that jumped in with both feet and went in grabbed all they could are in so over capacity that they are not able to gobble up anymore now. Its better, IMHO, to buy a little along and put it away and "always be prepared" rather than try and catch up when thhings are going bad......but with age comes experience....


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

rawhide2971 said:


> Picked up some .22 long here this week (South Carolina) its starting to become more available, still most places are limiting you to 2 boxs of each caliber. Prices on the 9, 45 and 40 are higher than normal but the federal 50 round .22 long was $2.29 so I did not think that was "aweful"...I still think the guys that jumped in with both feet and went in grabbed all they could are in so over capacity that they are not able to gobble up anymore now. Its better, IMHO, to buy a little along and put it away and "always be prepared" rather than try and catch up when thhings are going bad......but with age comes experience....


Always be prepared is spot on my friend


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Still tons of ammo up here.

I think anyone paying crazy prices now is a fool.

Supply is about to catch up with demand.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

rawhide2971 said:


> Picked up some .22 long here this week (South Carolina) its starting to become more available
> *snip*
> Its better, IMHO, to buy a little along and put it away and "always be prepared" rather than try and catch up when thhings are going bad......but with age comes experience....


Where'd you find that .22lr? I'm just outside of Charlotte and I haven't really seen it (but to be honest, I'm not looking that hard). The best luck I've had is at Gander Mountain in the middle of the week. They usually have everything except the bulk packs of .22lr, and are usually pretty skinny on 9mm, although I did just pick up a 250 round pack of 9mm the other day along with my new Glock 17 that I immediately accidentally dropped off the side of my boat into the lake. :congrat:

And YES.. YES YES YES... buy a little whenever you can so you are not caught with your pants down. This last ammo crisis hit me right when I had almost no 9mm ammo. I had about 100 rounds, and that my friend... is not a good feeling. I have quite a bit more now so if the world turns to $hit tomorrow, I won't be panicking and scrounging. That right there IS a GOOD feeling.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Acadamy sports has been more reliable around here d_saum than the Wally Worlds. And I was down in Greenville SC this past week and again the Acadamy sports down there were better stocked than up this way. Not with the Bricks of .22 longs but the 50 round box's. I don't go out of my way anymore to look for it and I dont buy any ammo if I feel its over priced (by my standards) but if I happen to see it I pick it up. The only caliber I feel the need to stock up on is .17 HMR since I recently picked up a Marlin that I absolutely love as a varmint piece. But I feel no rush to stock it up on that caliber as its pretty much available. But then again whoever thought .22 longs would be hard to get


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well there is a new cabelas being built by my house. Hopefully for the grand opening in august they will have some ammo. It would be a shame to have bare shelves for a gvrand opening!!


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

I started this thread 4 months ago and .223s are back but still no .22lr here in mid Wv I heard a rumor some guys buys them up and resales them, but I don't think WM is getting them at all


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe that the reason there are no .22's on the shelf is due to production being ramped up on larger (more profitable) calibers. Hornady is an example of one company doing just that. Hornady Suspends Production of 150 Ammo Types and 150 Bullet Types for Balance of 2013

At least some prices are starting to return to normal, 7.62x39 can once again be found at or under $300 per 1000 rds. I just wish that .308 (7.62x51) would drop!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> [/URL] Hornady Suspends Production of 150 Ammo Types and 150 Bullet Types for Balance of 2013


Some of that stuff is pretty obscure and small-market specialty hunting and target types. There is probably enough in the supply channels already to meet the needs of those that want them.

The more mainstream types will be in high demand for quite some time.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Paid 90 dollars for a 250 pack of UMC 40 s and w glad to get it . Bought all I could aford for the wifes Christmas glock but then the crunch hit and I was feeling pretty poor in the new to me caliber. Got lucky to get that ammo they were unpacking it and putting it on the shelf as I walked up to the counter. Otherwise my son who lives there says they have some shotgun (it was all 20 ga though ) and they usually have some 45's but then it's all odd ball stuff, Seen some bulk pack 380 winchester. and they had just stocked the Bulk pack win 9mm. Asked about 22lr. She says they haven't even been getting it. At my normal wall mart haven't seen any of the pistol calibers for 4 months or 22 ammo. They usually have 12 ga bulk pack bird loads. I usually pick up one more when I go. that may be thin soon though since dove season starts in less than a a month. Wish they would get it sorted I have enough but nearly all I want.  Haven't seen nato or former nato or c omblock calibers in rifle ammo either. have occaisionally seen a tiny tad of other rifle callibers though often only some 50 packs of 22-250. and they usually had the oddball rimfire stuff in 17 too no 22 mag thaough as I am planning to pop on a convertible revolver but don't wanna pop till I can get both LR and wmr's


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

In the last couple of weeks I've found/purchased 500, 223, 55 gr. bullets (half FMJ, half SP) for 29.99 per 250. (I purchased the last 250 of the soft points so had to settle for another 250 in FMJ.)

One pound of Pyrodex R ($17.99) and one pound of Triple Seven ($28.99 - ouch!) for my inline muzzle loaders.

One, eight pound container of Ramshot Big Game powder ($149.85 - excellent price!) for my 30 caliber rifles and my 338 Win. Mag.

Reloading components are becoming more available finally.

Haven't seen any 22 rimfire ammo in months!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Haven't seen any 22 rimfire ammo in months!


Same here. Local Wally World has:

1) Shotgun shells
2) Various large rifle
3) Russian pistol ammo (Tula = dirty)
4) Some American brass .223 at almost a $1 a bang


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Months ago you couldn't find guns or ammo in most stores. They had waiting lists for just about any gun that came in the door. When I was home over the 4th of July every store I went in had more guns than they knew what to do with. Some had ammo but were still rationing it. 

Over the past week or two several online places I browse has gotten, ,22lr, 223/556, 308 and 300AAC for pretty decent prices. Some reloading components are trickling in but powder is pretty scarce still at least the flavors I use. Good thing I've got 30+lbs of all my varieties stored up. Hopefully once the craze has settled down I can stock a little more on everything. Not doing alot of shooting has definately helped my stockpile grow....


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I use 12 gauge shotgun shells with brass bases. They shuck out of my SxS where steel bases I have to spend time picking them out with my fingers.

Wal-Mart always has always had them in stock. Nothing else in stock but my shells were...EXCEPT FOR THE LAST 2 TIMES! _*NOW*_ THIS SHORTAGE IS GETTING SERIOUS!

Had to go online and buy bulk.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

My local gunshop is down to just TWO boxes of 303 British ammo. He has 2 Enfield rifles for sale. He will not sell the ammo unless you buy the rifle to go with it!

There was however both powder and primers for sale. Primers at $5 per hundred (ouch) and a dozen or so pounds of powder of which there was only one I wanted.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

GroovyMike said:


> My local gunshop is down to just TWO boxes of 303 British ammo. He has 2 Enfield rifles for sale. He will not sell the ammo unless you buy the rifle to go with it!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I would buy the rifle with the ammo, because I don't have an extensive collection of .303's, like enough to outfit a resistance cell, at least not since that canoe flipped over.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

vellomike said:


> I started this thread 4 months ago and .223s are back but still no .22lr here in mid Wv I heard a rumor some guys buys them up and resales them, but I don't think WM is getting them at all


Went to the Cheaper Than Dirt store in McKinney, TX and they have CCI .22LR. It's $40 for a box of 100; I used to pay $6 for that at Walmart. Guess that's why it's still sitting on their shelves!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

21601mom said:


> they have CCI .22LR. It's $40 for a box of 100




Cheaper Than Dirt = NOT!!


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> I would buy the rifle with the ammo, because I don't have an extensive collection of .303's, like enough to outfit a resistance cell, at least not since that canoe flipped over.


Cowboyhermit - I can't PM you but give me a shout if you are interested - I have a friend with a couple dozen Enfields and thousands of rounds of milsurp 303 British. He is moving out of NY because of this new gun law BS - he is actually considering selling it all because he has so much stuff to move. If you are interested in making an offer I can send you his phone number.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Which laws would allow (or prevent?) selling guns privately-owned from NY to a Canadian citizen?


----------



## uncledon (Mar 1, 2013)

It appears to me that our government knows that it will have a real hard time making firearms illegal in this country. It's a lot easier to buy up all the ammo then it is to pass laws. For those of us that did not see this coming and did not stock up on ammo, maybe its time to fix bayonets. It's impossible to buy a brick of 22 long rifle right now and if you can find 223 you have to pay an arm and a leg for me. I am down to using an electric wheel chair because I had to give up both arms and both legs.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its 10.00 a box here for .223, BUT 12.50 for 5.56..SAME BRAND!
I notice locally at least Aguilla has a new market.I just feel WRONG shooting ammo
from a country that wants us to give up OUR guns.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Ammo has been avaiable via internt for last few weeks.

Its down to about 30% over pre panic price.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks GroovyMike but yeah, I am in western Canada and the last thing I want to do is mess around with importing guns, there might still be a list somewhere that I am not on yet
That and the fact that my guns always seem to go missing all over the place, oh well maybe I will find a few if TSHTF

Obviously distributors are rationing somehow, $0.25 for a .22:gaah:
Even at Cabelas up here (an American company obviously) they have all kinds of .22 for example the buckets of Remington 1400rnds for $75, they have good stuff too.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

More and more stuff is showing up at Walmart and lasting for a few days. For instance 7.62 x 39 and cheap 9mm ball has been in the case for a few day. I picked up 100 rds of Remington 40 S&W ball for $40 after it had been there for a couple of days.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

got a notice that Midway had some 40 ammo in couple hours later I see it and go there and it's already gone again  have done this several times over the last few months. playing e mail tag with Midway. the out of stock thing doen'st scare me there nearly as much as the NO back order on everything like THEY don't know if they will ever get any again. BTW the stuff they had gotten in was HSM haven't gotten any notices of them getting any mainstream maker ammo. Would have liked the 300 pack that was 250 fmj and 50 HP but ya snooze ya lose, even a cat nap is too much


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys I found a fairly cool website that tracks current updates from lots of sites with current prices.

www.gunbot.net YOu can sort it by caliber set an alert for a specific price point per round, and it'll even beep at you when it updates or finds a price at or below your setting. I've found some fairly good deals the past few weeks on some nice hunting stuff and 300AAC, now it goes fast when it appears at a good price.

Edited to reflect a word change, didn't want anyone thinking this was my website.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> a couple hours later I see it and go there and it's already gone again


check these places out, too:

http://www.natchezss.com/

http://www.ammoman.com/

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Hey guys I have a fairly cool website that tracks current updates from lots of sites with current prices.
> 
> www.gunbot.net YOu can sort it by caliber set an alert for a specific price point per round, and it'll even beep at you when it updates or finds a price at or below your setting. I've found some fairly good deals the past few weeks on some nice hunting stuff and 300AAC, now it goes fast when it appears at a good price.


If you're the owner, please accept a big thank you from me. This site is a good place to find mags too.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Marcus and everyone,

I just read that post and realized it may sound like the site is mine. It is not, but I frequent it often as just a few minutes ago scored some cheap 223 tula stuff for plinking. It was gone in a minute. I'll edit the post to reflect better grammar, I don't want to miss lead anyone.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Marcus and everyone,
> 
> I just read that post and realized it may sound like the site is mine. It is not, but I frequent it often as just a few minutes ago scored some cheap 223 tula stuff for plinking. It was gone in a minute. I'll edit the post to reflect better grammar,* I don't want to miss lead anyone*.


YOu don't have to lead me to miss. I miss plenty all by myself


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I just received an e-mail from the Ammoman site stating that they have GECO .223 in for $500 per 1000, shipped to your door. It's 55 grain FMJ, lead cored and brass cased. I've shot GECO before and have had no problem at all with it. (no financial relationship with the site, just a satisfied customer)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> Ammoman ... has GECO .223 in for $500 per 1000, shipped to your door.


They also have this:
.223 FEDERAL MATCH 69 GRAIN BOAT TAIL HOLLOW POINT
SKU: 223-FED-GMM-69G-500 Availability: 29 in stock

500 ROUNDS DELIVERED $499.00

1000 rounds of WOLF 7.62x39 is $279 delivered.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Amer...598.uts?WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104792580;cat104691780


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

*Ammo Shortage*

Reason .22 LR hard to find...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I think another reason is Federal and maybe a few of the other manufacturers diverted thousands of their .22lr to the Boy Scout summer programs.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

In my opinion, it is because it's the most popular bullet out there. Everyone wants 22 LR's. Once the shortage started it just snow-balled. The harder they were to find, the more people wanted them. But things have sure changed in the last month or two. For me it went for nearly impossible (reasonably priced ones anyway) to not bad. I've been buying about a box a week lately. 

Bill


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe it due to the fact that manufacturers are working around the clock and at full steam to keep up with the current demand, and there is more profit in the larger calibers.

In regards to the OP, there is a company (Lakeside Guns) in our general area that makes belt fed .22's (Micro Brownings), and .22 belt fed conversions for the AR. Neat little buggers, but expensive. Unfortunately I just learned that they are ging out of business at the end of this year.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

First, this post was really just a fun way to show that full auto 22LR, which would be very fun to shoot. 

Second, I think the issue at hand is a combination of several factors that have been mentioned already. But also because about 6-8 years ago the .22LR received a major boost in popularity with the introduction of tacticool clones and copies. You can get 22 caliber AR's, AK's, 1911's, MP5's, Uzi's, STG44's, Sig P-series, Mac 10's, M&P's, Glock's, etc., etc., etc., etc. Suddenly these small caliber counterparts were outselling their larger caliber brethren. So while these guns were selling like hotcake and consumers were eating them up, ammo production did not increase.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I merged this with the existing 30 page ammo shortage thread.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A part of the problem would also be that rimfire requires a specific process at least for setting the primer, whereas other machines are more interchangeable. Judging from the prices I have seen .22 has been marked up a higher percentage than anything else so there must be a huge profit assuming their costs haven't gone up accordingly.

Still doesn't explain why I can go to a franchise of an American company and buy a bucket of .22 manufactured by an American company for reasonable prices and yet apparently south of the border it is still hard to find:dunno: I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> ...
> 
> Still doesn't explain why I can go to a franchise of an American company and buy a bucket of .22 manufactured by an American company for reasonable prices and yet apparently south of the border it is still hard to find:dunno: I guess I shouldn't complain.


Perhaps the same Bunch that held up the Tea Parties "nonprofit" status are holding up approval of import permits too?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a little more than an hour away from DFW. The local Wallyworld had one box of .38 Special last night and that was *IT*. Nothing else!!

Must be the greater ******* population here?!?! (buying it all up?)

Seriously, it seems ammo just doesn't exist in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I'm not all that far from you Linc, and I managed to go ammo raiding a couple of weekends ago. I got over 2K rounds of 22LR in about 2.5 hours. Supplies do seem to have dried up since then though my local WM got in a case of AK rounds last night along with some other rifle rounds and some 380.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

I picked up a new 45-70 rifle so I stopped at 2 fairly large local gun shops to look for 45-70 for upcoming moose season. One shop had NONE. The other had 2 brands - both at $39.99 per box of 20 plus tax. That'smore than TWO DOLLARS per shot! That is insane. I went home and loaded up 60 rds of my cast lead loads for $3 per box.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So here's one for you. Last weekend a couple of my officer's responded to a burglar alarm at a local gun store, one I do not frequent because I think the owner is a d-bag. The large front glass window was broken but the bars were still in tact and there were no other signs of entry. So they covered the building from all sides and waited for a key holder. The owner sent his wife who handed over the keys and then waited across the street. They cleared the store and then had her come in to see if anything was amiss that they would not have noticed or known about. They of course accompanied her through the store. This is where it gets interesting.

They said the ammo shelf was somewhat bare with only a few boxes here and a few boxes there. All priced well above the old standard. They had a sign that said "We have a few cases of ammo available" "Will go fast!" and those were priced just on the far side of insane. Then they get to the back room and see 4-5 pallets covered in tarps. Ammo. All of it ammo. They asked the wife if this ammo had just arrived and she said "No, it's been here for a month or two". I will let you draw your own conclusions, but my perception is that part of this ammo shortage is being manufactured by those more interested in keeping the panic buying alive then letting things return to normal. Plus I told you that gun shop owner was a d-bag.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Marcus said:


> my local WM got in a case of AK rounds last night along with some other rifle rounds and some 380.


WM's around the country must receive the same shipments at around the same time. I stopped in ours on Monday and found the same thing; '06, 762x39 and .380. Picked up 3 boxes(limit) of .380. Sure, I could have gone back in but I was nice and left some for the next person.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

I was at our local dunhams saturday and they had alot of ammo, .22, 7.62x39, .223, 9mm and more. But sadley no .44mag. So I grabbed a bulk pk of the 9mm and 4 boxes of the 50 count .22lr (the limit) Im just happy to see more ammo in our area staying on the shelves a bit longer.


----------

